# CHINESE VACCINE FOR THE WORLD



## Daniel808

Unlike western countries, who think about themselves. Grab all the vaccines they have and not share with developing countries.

China always share their Vaccine Production Capacity to help many Developing countries in their Vaccination Program.

This thread will be updated daily










*100,000 Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Macau*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357971081118687239
*Elderly people in Sao Paulo, Brazil Receive Sinovac Vaccine from China*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357932082639601664
*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistani Armed Forces*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357860638983286784
*Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine from China for WHO

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357856034090487810
Sinovac Vaccine from China for Indonesia (There are talks about building Sinovac Vaccine Production Center in Indonesia for South East Asian Market)*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357854467023020032
*Sinovac Vaccine from China for Turkey, Brazil, and Indonesia*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357852696150036480

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Nepal*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357842044383752197
*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Cambodia

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357569663178313733
5,400 litres of Sinovac Vaccine from China for Brazil (Brazil President Jair Bolsonaro, thanked China for rapidly provide Vaccine for Brazilians)

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357189635475083266
Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistan

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357291171312136192
Sinopharm Vaccine from China for EU Balkan countries

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357293570655330304*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356978843995697155

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*10 Million Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine from China for WHO COVAX

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356998380228993024
Sinovac Vaccine for Hongkong

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356974102418837504
Sinopharm Vaccine for Pakistan

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356860019803885568
Sinovac Vaccine for Serbia*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356858961350119424
*Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine Effective against deadly South African Variant [Research Report]*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356855038929371139

*CanSino Vaccine from China Phase III trials involving 40,000 participants from Mexico Successfull*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356805332693995520

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*CanSino Vaccine from China for Mexico*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357849775861760000
*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for UEA




*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355737299938586624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355889825576960008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355772814075301889
*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Egypt

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355831545550884875

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357308422736277505
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

We shouldn't sell any vaccine to five eyes alliance, Japan and India!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Raider 21

Daniel808 said:


> *Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Nepal*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357842044383752197
> *Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Cambodia
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357569663178313733
> 5,400 litres of Sinovac Vaccine from China for Brazil (Brazil President Jair Bolsonaro, thanked China for rapidly provide Vaccine for Brazilians)
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357189635475083266
> Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistan
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357291171312136192
> Sinopharm Vaccine from China for EU Balkan countries
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357293570655330304*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356978843995697155


A noble effort by the Chinese government. They owe the world answers after it reduces. Virus originators and then an "anti-virus" vaccine.

It is not being sold to Canada. Not as far as I know.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Hungary
(Hungary’s prime minister, Viktor Orban, said he would personally choose to be inoculated with the Sinopharm vaccine)

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355359235672952833
Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Serbia

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357617077402673154
Sinovac & Sinopharm Vaccine for Chile & Other South American countries

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357983872865116160
Sinovac Vaccine for Chile





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356645429866360832

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355983825071960073

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357124274994245637*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Sinopharm Vaccine for Peru*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357024872078200834

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356626485210152962
*Sinovac Vaccine for Colombia*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357152309558603777
*Sinopharm Vaccine for Argentina*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355961867710177284

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357024872078200834

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Raider 21 said:


> A noble effort by the Chinese government. They owe the world answers after it reduces. Virus originators and then an "anti-virus" vaccine.
> .....



What did u exactly mean * ( They owe the world answers after ... ... ) * ??

In case u have NOT update yourself ... ...

===
de Deadly Lesson to all Non--Whitey Person is ... ...

de Western whitey FAKE * Freedom & Backward DemoCrazy
governments * ( 5 eyes nations ) have proven to ALWAYS
* FAIL ... time and time again.

~ UPDATE: ... ...

Meanwhile, on the Land of the very RACIST Snakes n
STUPID n DESTRUCTIVE Freedom, ... ...

As of this minute, the Snakes USA already has 494,445 COVID deaths and
the death numbers are growing ASTRONomically every day.

The undeniable Scientific fact has shown that the COVID viruses were
originated and fabricated in Fort Detrick Lab, Maryland, USA on APR 2018.

ProoF: ~ Go read the *LANCET & NATURE* journal.

===

*MultiVerse Gods forever BLESS Mr NATHAN RICH*


Proof_1:






Proof_2:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd said:


> What did u exactly mean * ( They owe the world answers after ... ... ) * ??
> 
> In case u have NOT update yourself ... ...
> 
> ===
> de Deadly Lesson to all Non--Whitey Person is ... ...
> 
> de Western whitey FAKE * Freedom & Backward DemoCrazy
> governments * ( 5 eyes nations ) have proven to ALWAYS
> * FAIL ... time and time again.
> 
> ~ UPDATE: ... ...
> 
> Meanwhile, on the Land of the very RACIST Snakes n
> STUPID n DESTRUCTIVE Freedom, ... ...
> 
> As of this minute, the Snakes USA already has 494,445 COVID deaths and
> the death numbers are growing ASTRONomically every day.
> 
> The undeniable Scientific fact has shown that the COVID viruses were
> originated and fabricated in Fort Detrick Lab, Maryland, USA on APR 2018.
> 
> ProoF: ~ Go read the *LANCET & NATURE* journal.
> 
> ===
> 
> *MultiVerse Gods forever BLESS Mr NATHAN RICH*
> 
> 
> Proof_1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof_2:


Thanks for the links. Seen enough bullshit, would rather do research on my own. 

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

In time of crisis like this it’s not the time of cheap propaganda. all need to work together. Western countries certainly take care of themselves before take care of other countries, China not?


----------



## Daniel808

*2 Million Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Chile*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356513993444061186
*Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistan

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356468194249039873


5 Million Sinovac Vaccine from China for Ukraine*




https://112.international/politics/...f-its-covid-19-vaccine-in-1hy-2021-58044.html



*10 Million Sinovac Vaccine from China for Indonesia




https://www.nagalandpost.com/10-million-doses-of-sinovac-reach-indonesia/228287.html*






Viet said:


> In time of crisis like this it’s not the time of cheap propaganda. all need to work together. Western countries certainly take care of themselves before take care of other countries, China not?



China is willing to share their Vaccine Production Capacity to other drveloping countries around the world.

Some countries even get millions free vaccine from Chinese people, so many developing countries will not left behind in this race for vaccine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Raider 21 said:


> A noble effort by the Chinese government. They owe the world answers after it reduces. Virus originators and then an "anti-virus" vaccine.
> 
> It is not being sold to Canada. Not as far as I know.....



This is the result of Research Visit of WHO International Team to Wuhan

*WHO Expert: *
_*- #COVID19 may have spread in Wuhan seafood market but originated elsewhere
*_
*- The laboratory (Wuhan Institute of Virology) "perfectly equipped," "hard to imagine that something could have leaked from there"
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-02/06/c_139726051.htm*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358068003246542850
*There are also many scientific evidence of Covid-19 Virus found elsewhere before outbreak in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Viet

A


Daniel808 said:


> *2 Million Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Chile*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356513993444061186
> *Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistan
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356468194249039873
> 5 Million Sinovac Vaccine from China for Ukraine*
> View attachment 714217
> 
> https://112.international/politics/...f-its-covid-19-vaccine-in-1hy-2021-58044.html
> 
> 
> *10 Million Sinovac Vaccine from China for Indonesia
> View attachment 714218
> 
> https://www.nagalandpost.com/10-million-doses-of-sinovac-reach-indonesia/228287.html*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is willing to share their Vaccine Production Capacity to other drveloping countries around the world.
> 
> Some countries even get millions free vaccine from Chinese people, so many developing countries will not left behind in this Race for Vaccine


China distributed vaccines for mass use in foreign countries before they are approved by chinese authorities how is that possible?
The WHO will receive hundreds of millions western vaccines over the course of next months with some millions going to Vietnam how can you say the West only thinks of themselves?


----------



## Daniel808

Viet said:


> A
> 
> China distributed vaccines for mass use in foreign countries before they are approved by chinese authorities how is that possible?
> The WHO will receive hundreds of millions western vaccines over the course of next months with some millions going to Vietnam how can you say the West only thinks of themselves?



Both Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine already approved in China itself.

*China already Vaccinate 31 Million of their Citizens per 3 February, 2021 with both Sinopharm & Sinovac Vaccine*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357224613688668162

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Daniel808

There is also other Chinese Vaccine (Ad5-nCOV) ready for Approval in China and Mexico from Cansino Biologics, Inc.


*



The Ad5-nCOV vaccine candidate developed by CanSino Biologics has met its pre-specified primary safety and efficacy criteria at interim analysis, with no serious adverse events, and the company will continue to advance its Phase-III clinical trials of the vaccine.

Click to expand...

*


> _*The company is expected to obtain interim data of its Phase-III clinical trials from across the world this week, the Global Times learned.
> 
> The Phase-III clinical trials of Ad5-nCoV saw more than 40,000 volunteers administered with the vaccine in 78 clinical trial sites across five countries in three continents, according to a notice CanSino Biologics sent to the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> Distinct from inactivated vaccines, CanSino's vaccine is effective in only one single dose and can bring dual protection.
> 
> Ad5-nCoV's Phase-II and Phase-III trials have involved elderly participants, with no serious adverse reactions reported, the Global Times learned on Monday from a source close to CanSino.
> 
> The vaccine can be stored and transported at temperatures ranging from 2 to 8 C, and the vaccine production does not need the bio-safety level 3 laboratory as required by the manufacturing of inactivated vaccine, which experts said makes them more accessible to developing countries with limited facilities.
> 
> The upcoming interim results were collected from data at multiple centers of Phase-III trials across the world, including Russia, Mexico, Pakistan, Argentina, and Chile. It is a global multi-center clinical trial using uniform standards and organizational plans. Each center has a Principal Investigator (PI) and Contract Research Organization (CRO) partner.
> 
> CanSino said it has completed case accrual for the interim analysis of the Phase-III clinical trial of Ad5-nCoV, and data from these cases have been submitted to the Independent Data Monitoring Committee (IDMC) for analysis and recommendation.
> 
> The Ad5-nCoV vaccine is a recombinant adenovirus vector vaccine jointly developed by CanSino Biologics and researchers from the Institute of Military Medicine under the PLA Academy of Military Sciences led by Chen Wei.*_
> 
> *The COVID-19 vaccines developed by Russia's Sputnik V, British-Swedish pharmaceutical AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson use a similar approach*


*https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202102/1214640.shtml











Chinese mRNA Vaccine Developed by Fosun Pharma, Corp. Also will complete their Phase II & III in next month.

HK (Hong Kong) Govt already ordered 7.5 Million doses of this Vaccine*





https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202102/1215023.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> Both Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine already approved in China itself.
> 
> *China already Vaccinate 31 Million of their Citizens per 3 February, 2021 with both Sinopharm & Sinovac Vaccine*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357224613688668162


Only sinopharm received approval from chinese authorities. Other not. All chinese vaccine candidates are not approved anywhere in the world because the vaccines are still going clinical trials or test data are not published.


----------



## beijingwalker

*North Macedonia to order 200,000 Chinese vaccines*








North Macedonia to order 200,000 Chinese vaccines


North Macedonia will seal a dealnext week to purchase 200,000 Chinese Sinopharmvaccines, hoping to get them quickly and start inoculating itspopulation, Health Minister Venko Felipce said on Saturday. Like Balkan neighbours Montenegro, Kosovo and Bosnia, NorthMacedonia has not received any...




finance.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Viet said:


> Only sinopharm received approval from chinese authorities. Other not. All chinese vaccine candidates are not approved anywhere in the world because the vaccines are still going clinical trials or test data are not published.



Why you always love to spread False Information 😉

*CoronaVac Vaccine from Sinovac Biotech, Ltd. already approved in China for Emergency use since June 2020 and Mass use since February 2021*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358120815720562690


*And this is the list of countries around the world that Approved Chinese Vaccine (Sinopharm & Sinovac) per January 31, 2021*




Updates this month that doesn't include on map :
- Argentina, Hungary, Nepal, Seychelles & North Macedonia already approved Sinopharm Vaccine
- Colombia & Ecuador already approved Sinovac Vaccine






beijingwalker said:


> *North Macedonia to order 200,000 Chinese vaccines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Macedonia to order 200,000 Chinese vaccines
> 
> 
> North Macedonia will seal a dealnext week to purchase 200,000 Chinese Sinopharmvaccines, hoping to get them quickly and start inoculating itspopulation, Health Minister Venko Felipce said on Saturday. Like Balkan neighbours Montenegro, Kosovo and Bosnia, NorthMacedonia has not received any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com



Congrats for North Macedonian people and Sinopharm, Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> Why you always love to spread False Information 😉
> 
> *CoronaVac Vaccine from Sinovac Biotech, Ltd. already approved in China for Emergency use since June 2020 and Mass use since February 2021*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358120815720562690
> 
> 
> *And this is the list of countries around the world that Approved Chinese Vaccine (Sinopharm & Sinovac) per January 31, 2021*
> View attachment 714231
> 
> Updates :
> - Argentina & North Macedonia already approved Sinopharm Vaccine
> - Colombia already approved Sinovac Vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for North Macedonian people and Sinopharm, Corp.
> View attachment 714232


Ok. However I find weird that Turkey authorizes the use of sinovac despite lack of clinical data, the Turks gave the Ok after testing on 29 people.


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Viet said:


> In time of crisis like this it’s not the time of cheap propaganda. *all need to work together*. Western countries certainly take care of themselves before take care of other countries, China not?



===
No kidding ... ... ??
*u r so shameless* ... to even write * ( *all need to work together* ) * ??


=== ===
If I m PRC Central gov officials in charge of donating the CHN
COVID vaccines to Vietnam, ...
... ...
then I will be working hard to find a way to *QUALIFY and SORT*
and track ... which individual Vietnamese who support PRC CHN SCS
ownership and still very much hate the VxRMxN Snakes U--Know--Who ??

1
The 1st clue will be if this individual Vietnamese is from
*SOUTHERN* Vietnam or from *NORTHERN* Vietnam ??

2
and the 2nd clue is if this individual Vietnamese
who was the *ex--Boat Refuge* who *RAN AWAY from Vietnam* when
the VxRMxN Snakes U--Know--Who lost the Vietnam war against
the NORTHERN Vietnam army ??

===
Basically, if u r from ...
the *SOUTHERN Vietnam* and u r the *ex--Boat REFUGES* who
*RAN AWAY from Vietnam* , and who also hate PRC CHN
... ... then u will automatically be disqualified.

All Non--Traitors Chinese will he happy to see and enjoy
( all the *SOUTHERN Vietnamese* and the *ex--Boat Refuges* who
*RAN AWAY from Vietnam* , and who *also hate PRC CHN* )
to rot and suffer the COVID tortures and
if they survive, hope they will be infected with the LONG--TERM COVID.

===
NOTE:
If u r from the *NORTHERN* Vietnam, then
I will be happy to donate the CHN vaccines to you.


----------



## Daniel808

Viet said:


> Ok. However I find weird that Turkey authorizes the use of sinovac despite lack of clinical data, the Turks gave the Ok after testing on 29 people.



Again, why you love spreading False Information 😉






_China-based biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech has started Phase III clinical trial of its inactivated Covid-19 vaccine candidate, CoronaVac, in Turkey.

The pivotal study will assess the safety and efficacy of the vaccine candidate and is intended to support the licensure of the product in Turkey.

With an adaptive design, the case-driven, randomised, double-blinded, placebo-controlled Phase III trial will recruit volunteers in a step-by-step approach.


*The first stage of the study will involve 1,300 healthcare workers aged 18-59 years who will be administered two doses of the vaccine candidate or placebo at a two-week interval.

In the second stage, about 12,000 individuals of the general population aged 18-59 years will be randomised to receive two CoronaVac or placebo doses at a two-week interval.*_
https://www.clinicaltrialsarena.com/news/sinovac-covid-vaccine-turkey/



In Total, there are more than 13,300 participants on Sinovac Biotech, Ltd Vaccine Trial in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ayodhyapati

Feng Leng said:


> We shouldn't sell any vaccine to five eyes alliance, Japan and India!


only cheerleaders will take your failed vaccine .


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> Again, why you love spreading False Information 😉
> 
> View attachment 714235
> 
> 
> _China-based biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech has started Phase III clinical trial of its inactivated Covid-19 vaccine candidate, CoronaVac, in Turkey.
> 
> The pivotal study will assess the safety and efficacy of the vaccine candidate and is intended to support the licensure of the product in Turkey.
> 
> With an adaptive design, the case-driven, randomised, double-blinded, placebo-controlled Phase III trial will recruit volunteers in a step-by-step approach.
> 
> 
> *The first stage of the study will involve 1,300 healthcare workers aged 18-59 years who will be administered two doses of the vaccine candidate or placebo at a two-week interval.
> 
> In the second stage, about 12,000 individuals of the general population aged 18-59 years will be randomised to receive two CoronaVac or placebo doses at a two-week interval.*_
> https://www.clinicaltrialsarena.com/news/sinovac-covid-vaccine-turkey/
> 
> 
> 
> In Total, there are more than 13,300 participants on Sinovac Biotech, Ltd Vaccine Trial in Turkey


I know Turk people they are proud people however they are nowadays desperate thanks Erdogan. They will take everything today from China under the condition it’s free.


----------



## Daniel808

ayodhyapati said:


> only cheerleaders will take your failed vaccine .



Save your own farmers first, then comment about other country.

Farmers are foundation of a nation, your fractured country really in deep mess

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357736524951875586


Viet said:


> I know Turk people they are proud people however they are nowadays desperate thanks Erdogan. They will take everything today from China under the condition it’s free.



They are in better position than poor little vietnam

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ayodhyapati

Daniel808 said:


> Save your own farmers first, then comment about other country.
> 
> Farmers are foundation of a nation, your fractured country really in deep mess
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357736524951875586
> 
> They are in better position than poor little vietnam



your failed vaccine has been rejected by brazil


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> They are in better position than poor little vietnam


Ok we are poor but we are proud people.
We make own cars, own smartphones, own vaccines if we want we make own nukes, own Icbm like North Korea.
We will not bend over for anything.
We rather commit suicide.
Erdogan receives chinese vaccines for free probably because he bends over the muslim issue in China.


----------



## Daniel808

ayodhyapati said:


> your failed vaccine has been rejected by brazil



Their president even say Thank you to Chinese For Providing Brazilians millions of Vaccine from Sinovac Biotech, Ltd and Saving lives of million of Brazilian citizens 😉





https://www.reuters.com/article/health-coronavirus-brazil-china-idUSL1N2K02FK




Viet said:


> Ok we are poor but we are proud people.
> We make own cars, own smartphones, own vaccines if we want we make own nukes, own Icbm like North Korea.
> We will not bend over for anything.
> We rather commit suicide.
> Erdogan receives chinese vaccines for free probably because he bends over the muslim issue in China.



We? Own?
What do you mean?

If you come back to vietnam, those vietnamese will shot you and send you to gulag

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## KhanBaba2

Feng Leng said:


> We shouldn't sell any vaccine to five eyes alliance, Japan and India!



India thanks you.


----------



## Viet

Daniel808 said:


> We? Own?
> What do you mean?
> 
> If you come back to vietnam, those vietnamese will shot you and send you to gulag


Nonsense
Ethnic Vietnamese no matter of nationality are welcomed with open arm in Vietnam. We are free of visa and have almost the same rights.
Ethnic Chinese like you in Indonesia live on packed suitcases.
You don’t know when the next mob is coming.


----------



## Daniel808

*Sinopharm Vaccine for Peruvian

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358314552434319362

Sinopharm Vaccine for Pakistani Armed Forces

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358327545339387906


Sinopharm Vaccine for Jordanian





https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20210109-jordan-approves-china-s-sinopharm-covid-vaccine



Sinovac Vaccine for Bahrain




https://www.economist.com/middle-ea...the-uae-are-relying-on-a-chinese-made-vaccine *



Viet said:


> Nonsense
> Ethnic Vietnamese no matter of nationality are welcomed with open arm in Vietnam. We are free of visa and have almost the same rights.
> Ethnic Chinese like you in Indonesia live on packed suitcases.
> You don’t know when the next mob is coming.



According to vietnam government, all of south vietnamese descendant is a foreign backed rebels

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356127106015645698*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358315022217338881

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

What about single dose cansino , it's result was due this week ? If cansino results came promising it will end corona from south asia atleast


----------



## Daniel808

*China to Provide Krgyzstan with Free Covid-19 Vaccine*




https://www.macaubusiness.com/china-to-provide-kyrgyzstan-free-covid-19-vaccines/




Ahmad Bhutta said:


> What about single dose cansino , it's result was due this week ? If cansino results came promising it will end corona from south asia atleast



Indeed my friend, Chinese Vaccine (Ad5-nCOV) from Cansino Biologics, Inc. will obtain data from its Phase III trials from across the world this week.

They also ready for Approval from China, Russia, Argentina, Chile and Mexico government

*



The Ad5-nCOV vaccine candidate developed by CanSino Biologics has met its pre-specified primary safety and efficacy criteria at interim analysis, with no serious adverse events, and the company will continue to advance its Phase-III clinical trials of the vaccine.

Click to expand...

*


> _*The company is expected to obtain interim data of its Phase-III clinical trials from across the world this week, the Global Times learned.
> 
> The Phase-III clinical trials of Ad5-nCoV saw more than 40,000 volunteers administered with the vaccine in 78 clinical trial sites across five countries in three continents, according to a notice CanSino Biologics sent to the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> Distinct from inactivated vaccines, CanSino's vaccine is effective in only one single dose and can bring dual protection.
> 
> Ad5-nCoV's Phase-II and Phase-III trials have involved elderly participants, with no serious adverse reactions reported, the Global Times learned on Monday from a source close to CanSino.
> 
> The vaccine can be stored and transported at temperatures ranging from 2 to 8 C, and the vaccine production does not need the bio-safety level 3 laboratory as required by the manufacturing of inactivated vaccine, which experts said makes them more accessible to developing countries with limited facilities.
> 
> The upcoming interim results were collected from data at multiple centers of Phase-III trials across the world, including Russia, Mexico, Pakistan, Argentina, and Chile. It is a global multi-center clinical trial using uniform standards and organizational plans. Each center has a Principal Investigator (PI) and Contract Research Organization (CRO) partner.
> 
> CanSino said it has completed case accrual for the interim analysis of the Phase-III clinical trial of Ad5-nCoV, and data from these cases have been submitted to the Independent Data Monitoring Committee (IDMC) for analysis and recommendation.
> 
> The Ad5-nCoV vaccine is a recombinant adenovirus vector vaccine jointly developed by CanSino Biologics and researchers from the Institute of Military Medicine under the PLA Academy of Military Sciences led by Chen Wei.*_
> 
> *The COVID-19 vaccines developed by Russia's Sputnik V, British-Swedish pharmaceutical AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson use a similar approach*


*https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202102/1214640.shtml











Chinese mRNA Vaccine Developed by Fosun Pharma, Corp. Also will complete their Phase II & III in next month.

HK (Hong Kong) Govt already ordered 7.5 Million doses of this Vaccine*





https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202102/1215023.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Hungary become the first EU country to approve Chinese Vaccine (Sinopharm)

*Even their PM (Viktor Orban) said, He prefer Chinese Vaccine more than vaccine from other country



*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356523360407097344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357745805277474825

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*China donate 300,000 Sinopharm Vaccine to Egypt. And more will come for Arab League*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358447931347640328

*Cambodian Armed Forces become the second Foreign Armed Forces to get Donation Vaccine (Sinopharm) from China's Military. Greeted by Cambodian PM (Hun Sen) itself on Phnom Penh International Airport.
The first one is Pakistani Armed Forces*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358355098070523904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358591376422625288


*Donation of Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Laotian people arrive in Vientiane, Laos Capital

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358505812734451718


300,000 Sinopharm Vaccine from China arrive in Peru. Peruvian President (Francisco Sagasti) waiting the Vaccine in Airport

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358611939090305024

#ChinaAid #ForSharedFuture #Vaccine*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Daniel808

**in million*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358784445856190466
@Viet 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> What about single dose cansino , it's result was due this week ? If cansino results came promising it will end corona from south asia atleast











CanSino 66% effective, ‘good’ as single-dose to cover bigger population - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Chinese vaccine producer CanSino's *single-dose* COVID-19 vaccine Ad5-nCoV showed *90.98 percent efficacy rate in preventing severe disease in interim analysis, and is effective to prevent 65.7 percent of symptomatic disease*s in clinical trials conducted in multiple countries including Pakistan, Faisal Sultan, Special Assistant to the Pakistani Prime Minister on Health, announced on Monday. It became China's third vaccine to release specific efficacy data in final-stage trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

TaiShang said:


> CanSino 66% effective, ‘good’ as single-dose to cover bigger population - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese vaccine producer CanSino's *single-dose* COVID-19 vaccine Ad5-nCoV showed *90.98 percent efficacy rate in preventing severe disease in interim analysis, and is effective to prevent 65.7 percent of symptomatic disease*s in clinical trials conducted in multiple countries including Pakistan, Faisal Sultan, Special Assistant to the Pakistani Prime Minister on Health, announced on Monday. It became China's third vaccine to release specific efficacy data in final-stage trials.


Yeh saw the data he said it's 74.5% effective in Pakistan and 100% effective against severe infection now I'm confused between choosing cansino or sinopharm , sinopharm is the most effective of all Chinese vaccine so far but I wonder if they cover new strains like uk, south african or brazilian


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Here is the true intellectual news to all those gullible people who have been continuously brainwashed by the ( 5 Eyes western nations ) SLAVES and You--Know--Who--VuucckkHead ... who dimwittedly still doubt the ... ...


*Fantastic performances of 
RUSSIAN and PRC CHINA vaccines* ... ...
and 

these ( 5 Eyes western nations ) SLAVES and You--Know--Who--VuucckkHead still REFUSE to believe that 
( *PFIZER + MODERNA + ASTRAZENECA* ) vaccines 
*had ALREADY KILLED more than 20 healthy frontline medical staffs* in SPAIN, BRAZIL, FLORIDA, and MIDDLE EAST. 


===






===






===
Proof:


DEFINE_ME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese COVID-19 vaccines provided around the world as of Feb 14:

-China is providing vaccines to at least 39 countries

-Chinese vaccines are lisenced or approved for emergency use in 21 countries. Graphic: GT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

TaiShang said:


> Chinese COVID-19 vaccines provided around the world as of Feb 14:
> 
> -China is providing vaccines to at least 39 countries
> 
> -Chinese vaccines are lisenced or approved for emergency use in 21 countries. Graphic: GT



Thanks bro @TaiShang for providing update.

*Some interesting facts in here :*
1. There are more countries buy & use Sinopharm Vaccine.
2. But the Largest buyer of Chinese Vaccine (Brazil & Indonesia) choose Sinovac Vaccine instead.
3. Mexico buy 35 million single dose CansinoBio Vaccine (That's equal to 70 Million Vaccine of Sinopharm/Sinovac)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Pak will buy 20 million of cansino


----------



## TaiShang

More countries turn to Chinese COVID-19 vaccines


A growing number of countries across the world have turned to Chinese COVID-19 vaccines as Western vaccine makers' production and delivery hiccups hamper the fight against the pandemic in many countries.




news.cgtn.com





A growing number of countries across the world have turned to Chinese COVID-19 vaccines as Western vaccine makers' production and delivery hiccups hamper the fight against the pandemic in many countries.

*Eastern Europe*

As Hungary joined Serbia in spearheading mass inoculation with China's Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine in Europe, other European countries are struggling against a vaccine delivery crisis and exploring a way out of lockdown and into economic recovery.

In around a month, 14 percent of Serbia's 6.5 million population received their first doses of vaccine against COVID-19, thanks to the 1.5 million Chinese-made doses.

Following its neighbor, Hungary on January 31 announced that it has reached a deal with Sinopharm, which will enable a mass immunization of 2.5 million people.

As the first shipment is supposed to arrive next week, Hungary is bound to become the first European Union (EU) member to sign up for Chinese vaccines.

"This deal will speed up vaccination, which could save the lives of thousands of people and contribute to lifting restrictions sooner," said Hungarian Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto.

Also on January 31, German Health Minister Jens Spahn said he is "open" to the use of vaccines from Russia or China in Germany, while Markus Soeder, minister-president of the German state of Bavaria, called on the European supervision body to test Russian and Chinese vaccines "as soon as possible."

A shipment of Sinopharm vaccines will arrive in Bosnia and Herzegovina soon too, as one of its two entities, Republika Srpska (RS), ordered them on February 8, Minister of Health and Social Welfare of RS Alen Seranic told Xinhua.

RS institutions have been following all the scientific effects and references of vaccines from all producers, including Chinese ones, and the efficacy, quality, and safety of vaccines are the three criteria that all vaccines entering RS must fulfill, said Seranic.

Earlier this month, German Chancellor Angela Merkel and French President Emmanuel Macron expressed openness of their countries to any vaccines approved by the European Medicines Agency (EMA), which has so far only given green light to vaccines of Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna and AstraZeneca.

The shortage of approved vaccines in Europe has been drawing increasing public criticism and prompting demands for alternative solutions.

*Asia*

Pakistan has become the first country to receive China's vaccine aid after a batch of doses developed by Sinopharm arrived in the country on February 2.

With over half a million infections and more than 11,000 deaths, the South Asian country is struggling against the second wave of the deadly virus.

In addition to Pakistan, China is providing COVID-19 vaccines to 13 developing countries including Brunei, Nepal, the Philippines, Myanmar, Cambodia, Laos, Sri Lanka, Mongolia, and Palestine in Asia.

From Jakarta to Manila and Kuala Lumpur, more Asian countries are putting their trust in China as they receive, order, or give the green light to the emergency use of Chinese vaccines.

Africa 

The first shipment of 200,000 doses of China-provided COVID-19 vaccine arrived in Zimbabwe's capital Harare on Monday morning. The vaccines will cover all frontline health workers firstly, and the excess will be extended to vulnerable groups such as the elderly and those with underlying medical conditions, according to Zimbabwe's vaccine deployment strategy.

Zimbabwean Vice President Constantino Chiwenga, together with Chinese Ambassador to Zimbabwe Guo Shaochun, attended the handover ceremony at the airport.

The country is among the first three African countries to receive the COVID-19 vaccine donations from China, as Equatorial Guinea has received its vaccines on Wednesday, while Sierra Leone is expecting vaccines from the Asian country later in February.

Apart from donations, China has also signed deals with countries like Egypt and Morocco to export the COVID-19 vaccines. In late January, the first shipment of Sinopharm's vaccines arrived at Casablanca airport, Morocco, ready for the country's mass vaccination campaign in the coming days. 

Latin America

In countries like Brazil, Mexico, Chile and Peru, Chinese vaccines also become a much-needed shot for people at a time when a second wave of coronavirus outbreaks has ravaged the region.

Both Chile's President Sebastian Pinera and Peru's President Francisco Sagasti received their first shots this month as the two countries launched their first stage of national vaccination campaigns using Chinese vaccines.

Presidents have chosen to take the lead while sending a message of confidence to the public regarding the vaccine inoculations. "I want to tell all my compatriots that this vaccine is safe, it is effective, and we have made an enormous effort to be able to vaccinate all Chileans," Pinera told reporters at a press conference.

Mexico has granted emergency use approval to COVID-19 vaccines developed by China's Sinovac and CanSino Biologics. Officials in Latin America's second-largest economy are hoping to source millions of doses from China to boost their vaccination efforts.

(With input from Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

CGTN Infographic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

China's Sinopharm vaccine gets emergency use authorization in Nepal


Nepal's Department of Drug Administration, the national drug regulatory authority, has granted emergency use approval to a COVID-19 vaccine developed by the Beijing Institute of Biological Products Co Ltd (BIBP) in China under Sinopharm.




newsaf.cgtn.com





The Department of Drug Administration, the national drug regulatory authority, has granted emergency use approval to a COVID-19 vaccine developed by the Beijing Institute of Biological Products Co Ltd (BIBP) in China under Sinopharm.

A meeting of the drug advisory committee of the department on Tuesday decided to issue a conditional permission for emergency use authorisation to the vaccine.

By providing the emergency use authorisation, the department paves the way to bring Sinophrm's vaccine in Nepal. China has decided to provide 500,000 doses of BBIBP-CorV vaccine, developed by Sinopharm, under grant assistance.

Sinopharm had applied for emergency use authorisation for its vaccine on January 13 with the department. 

Of the three applications—two from India and one from China's Sinopharm—the department on January 15 had given emergency use authorisation to only Covishield vaccine developed by the University of Oxford and pharmaceutical giant AstraZeneca, which is produced in India by the Serum Institute of India. The department had demanded necessary documents with Sinopharm and Bharat Biotech.

Emergency use authorisation (EUA) is granted for some drugs and vaccines by authorities during a declared emergency when officials can make a judgment that the drug is worth releasing—even without all the evidence that would fully establish its eﬀectiveness and safety. Such a decision is taken when there's enough evidence to suggest that patients have beneﬁted from the drug/vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362249403830923267

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362228240404779010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362198613682622465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362043410891218949

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361948589623230467

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361937242659319813

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362792175164137481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362597780766695424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362929968058097666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362844149247062021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362792175164137481
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362597780766695424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362929968058097666
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362844149247062021



Rightly, the world is turning to Russia and China for effective, available, and affordable vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Itachi

No thanks........


----------



## TaiShang

http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_TznWFCDD.html



China is exporting COVID-19 vaccines to 27 countries and providing free vaccine aid to 53 countries in need, foreign ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said on Tuesday.

Wang told a press briefing that vaccine aid from China has arrived in Pakistan, Cambodia, Laos, Equatorial Guinea, Zimbabwe, Mongolia and Belarus, and that vaccine exports from China have arrived in Serbia, Hungary, Peru, Chile, Mexico, Colombia, Morocco, Senegal, UAE, and Turkey.

Noting that most of the countries mentioned are developing countries, Wang said it is hoped that all capable countries will join hands and make positive contributions to support the international community, particularly developing countries, in overcoming the pandemic.

China is the first country to pledge to make vaccines a global public good, Wang said, adding that it will continue to carry out vaccine cooperation with all parties within its capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365111842754818049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364638724005326852

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365138265641127944

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

*Hungarians People choose Chinese Vaccine (Sinopharm, Ltd)*





*Algerians People Receive Vaccine donations from China (Sinopharm, Ltd) #CHINAID*






*Thailand to Start Mass-Vaccination Program in their country with Vaccine from China (Sinovac Biotech, Ltd)





Bolivia Start Mass-Vaccination Program with Chinese Vaccine (Sinopharm, Ltd)




*

From European to African, from Asian to American 😍 Thank you Chinese Vaccine for Saving Billions of Human lives

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365478004218945536

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Daniel808 said:


> Unlike western countries, who think about themselves. Grab all the vaccines they have and not share with developing countries.



Well there's some skepticism by those near china




Hong Kong









Only 1.3% of Taiwanese willing to take Chinese Covid vaccines | Taiwan News | 2021-02-24 11:41:00


72% of young adults prefer to take Taiwan-made coronavirus vaccines | 2021-02-24 11:41:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw




Taiwan

Same in South Korea and Japan. So Western vaccine makers have an unusually huge demand. So yes China will find a desperate market in developing countries.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*Desperate market??? *
Does that include the EU? _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Jokowi is going all the way out to be a China cheerleader. Be careful, someone may want him to suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

TaiShang said:


> http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_TznWFCDD.html
> 
> 
> 
> China is exporting COVID-19 vaccines to 27 countries and providing free vaccine aid to 53 countries in need, foreign ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said on Tuesday.


You can tell the US terror regime is bitter about the success and widespread acceptance of Chinas vaccine, despite political blackmailing and politically motivated efforts of some Western countries to shun it, with how much money they are spending to spread on absurd fakenews and disinformation about it some simple vaccine.

Its not just that they cant blackmail and gouge less fortunate developing countries anymore, but the very fact that China is providing selfdeveloped vaccines against the virus completely undermines their narratives about China including the one to push blame for their incompetence and million of deaths the incompetence of the US terror regime caused in and outside of the USA on their victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_China never needed to promote any of of their 7 vaccines. As theIr reputation and news spread around, the buyers will come in flocks. 
 _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Globenim said:


> You can tell the US terror regime is bitter about the success and widespread acceptance of Chinas vaccine, despite political blackmailing and politically motivated efforts of some Western countries to shun it, with how much money they are spending to spread on absurd fakenews and disinformation about it some simple vaccine.
> 
> Its not just that they cant blackmail and gouge less fortunate developing countries anymore, but the very fact that China is providing selfdeveloped vaccines against the virus completely undermines their narratives about China including the one to push blame for their incompetence and million of deaths the incompetence of the US terror regime caused in and outside of the USA on their victims.



The West used all their propaganda ammunition to derail China's vaccine development and distribution but failed miserably. This shows diminished capability.

***









China to give Lebanon 50,000 COVID-19 vaccine doses







news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366464086893096964

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366464428061900803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366323575943090185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366409139866324992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366667844667105286

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366679672386379776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Is this thread some practical joke?

UK's AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine is the jab for most of the developing world as it is the cheapest in widespread use so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

UKBengali said:


> Is this thread some practical joke?
> 
> UK's AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine is the jab for most of the developing world as it is the cheapest in widespread use so far.


AZ vaccine is the biggest joke in the vaccine field of last year because AZ said it has better efficiency with lower dose than higher dose which is obviously wrong. This is why FDA does not approve it and ask AZ to redo phase III clinical trial.
Moreover it is the vaccine with most side effect which has been approved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

aliaselin said:


> AZ vaccine is the biggest joke in the vaccine field of last year because AZ said it has better efficiency with lower dose than higher dose which is obviously wrong. This is why FDA does not approve it and ask AZ to redo phase III clinical trial.





Forget that as real word data from millions of people already vaccinated in UK shows 90%+ reduction in hospitalisations and even greater reduction in deaths.
from just a single dose.

EU and USA are only waiting for real world data to confirm it works on over 55s and several EU countries will authorise it for over 55s imminently. German regulators have already publicly said they will authorise it for their elderly shortly.


----------



## aliaselin

UKBengali said:


> Forget that as real word data from millions of people already vaccinated in UK shows 90%+ reduction in hospitalisations and even greater reduction in deaths.
> from just a single dose.
> 
> EU and USA are only waiting for real world data to confirm it works on over 55s and several EU countries will authorise it for over 55s imminently. German regulators have already publicly said they will authorise it for their elderly shortly.


When weather is getting warmmer and wammer, the R index for virus spreading will drop naturally. I do not say it does not have any effect, but it is a mixture effect of vaccine, temperature and isolation. You just do not have a basic training of science and can not understand the importance of control group to differentiate different impact factors. 
FDA does not wait for the real world data, and you do not know a drug can not be authorized without a control group which the real world lacks, they simply ask AZ to redo phase III study. Both AZ and BioNtech vaccine has been approved in europe but 85% of BioNtech vaccine has been used while only 20% AZ vaccine has been used because people there know it is both low effect and high side effect though vaccine is not enough there. 
Anyway，it is better have than nothing as UK, Indians and BD cannot get other vaccine. But we already know that AZ vaccine is not enough to neutralize South Africa mutant, and this mutant will mutate further to make AZ vaccine even more ineffective, so people there with AZ vaccine is highly likely to get infected again in the next winter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

aliaselin said:


> When weather is getting warmmer and wammer, the R index for virus spreading will drop naturally. I do not say it does not have any effect, but it is a mixture effect of vaccine, temperature and isolation. You just do not have a basic training of science and can not understand the importance of control group to differentiate different impact factors.
> FDA does not wait for the real world data, and you do not know a drug can not be authorized without a control group which the real world lacks, they simply ask AZ to redo phase III study. Both AZ and BioNtech vaccine has been approved in europe but 85% of BioNtech vaccine has been used while only 20% AZ vaccine has been used because people there know it is both low effect and high side effect though vaccine is not enough there.
> Anyway，it is better have than nothing as UK, Indians and BD cannot get other vaccine. But we already know that AZ vaccine is not enough to neutralize South Africa mutant, and this mutant will mutate further to make AZ vaccine even more ineffective, so people there with AZ vaccine is highly likely to get infected again in the next winter




Control group study figures dude from real world data and a modified vaccine is in development ready by the end of the summer that is more effective against S African and other similar variants.


----------



## Raider 21

Daniel808 said:


> *Unlike western countries, who think about themselves. Grab all the vaccines they have and not share with developing countries.*
> 
> China always share their Vaccine Production Capacity to help many Developing countries in their Vaccination Program.


Cute


UKBengali said:


> *Is this thread some practical joke?*
> 
> UK's AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine is the jab for most of the developing world as it is the cheapest in widespread use so far.


Yes it is. The origins of the virus must be hushed away with a blind eye so the vaccine givers look like heroes for the world. It shows the level of desperation they want to have a positive image in the eyes of the world.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366982971358474242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366955548583686144

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

COVID-19 Global Roundup: More nations embrace Chinese vaccines


A growing number of countries across the world have turned to Chinese COVID-19 vaccines as Western vaccine makers' production and delivery hiccups hamper the fight against the pandemic in many countries.




news.cgtn.com





A growing number of countries across the world have turned to Chinese COVID-19 vaccines as Western vaccine makers' production and delivery hiccups hamper the fight against the pandemic in many countries.
In response to the UN Global Vaccine Resolution, China has decided to provide 10 million doses of domestic vaccines to the COVAX to meet the urgent needs of developing countries, Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Wang Wenbin announced during a regular press conference on March 2.


01:34





Chinese vaccines have arrived in countries such as Iraq, Guyana, Mongolia, Egypt, Uzbekistan, Thailand, the Philippines, and Bolivia, to name a few only. And they're not stopping just yet. As followed are some of the countries that have received Chinese COVID-19 vaccines in the past two weeks.
*Asia
Sinovac's vaccine gets conditional approval in Malaysia*
Malaysia has granted conditional approval for the use of the COVID-19 vaccine made by Chinese biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech, the health ministry said on March 2.
The approval of the conditional registration would allow the vaccines to be used during an emergency, Health Ministry Director-General Noor Hisham Abdullah said in a statement.
Malaysia took its first delivery of Sinovac's CoronaVac vaccines in bulk last week. The delivered vaccines will go through a "fill and finish" by Sinovac's Malaysia partner Pharmaniaga, which Noor Hisham said Malaysia's regulators are evaluating separately.
Besides the vaccine from the Chinese manufacturer, Malaysia on that day also granted conditional approval for the COVID-19 vaccine from the AstraZeneca/Oxford consortium.Previously, Malaysia approved the use of the COVID-19 vaccine developed by Pfizer-BioNTech.
According to the government's plan, Malaysia's vaccination program will be conducted in three phases and the whole exercise is expected to be completed by February next year, covering at least 80 percent of the country's population. 
*Philippines starts rollout of China's Sinovac vaccines*





Health workers wait on the first day of the COVID-19 vaccination at the Lung Center of the Philippines in Manila, the Philippines, March 1, 2021. /Xinhua
The Philippines launched its coronavirus vaccination campaign on March 1, less than a day after the arrival of the Sinovac vaccine CoronaVac donated by China.
Simultaneous vaccination took place in hospitals in Metro Manila on that morning. The Philippines' Department of Health said the Sinovac vaccines "will also be rolled out in other parts of the country in the coming days."
The government aims to inoculate up to 70 million Filipinos this year to achieve herd immunity, starting with health care workers, the elderly, and the poor communities. The Philippines has an about 110-million population.
The Philippines is negotiating to buy over 160 million vaccine doses from different pharmaceutical firms this year, including Sinovac, said Carlito Galvez, the official in charge of the vaccine procurement.
Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte received the COVID-19 vaccines from Sinovac Biotech Ltd that arrived in the Philippines on February 28, saying that "the efficacy is good."
*Mongolia receives vaccine donation from China*
Mongolia on March 1 received 300,000 doses of Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine donated by China. The vaccine donation was welcomed at Chinggis Khaan International Airport in Mongolia's capital city of Ulan Bator by Mongolian Deputy Prime Minister Sainbuyan Amarsaikhan and Chinese Ambassador to Mongolia Chai Wenrui.
"On behalf of the Mongolian government and people, I would like to express my deep gratitude to China, our friendly neighbor and comprehensive strategic partner, for extending its helping hand during this difficult time," said Amarsaikhan.
The Chinese ambassador expressed confidence that these vaccines will contribute to the protection of people's lives and the fight against the pandemic in Mongolia.
Mongolia is planning to vaccinate at least 60 percent of its 3.3 million people, or all adults in the country, against the coronavirus, with 20 percent of them to be vaccinated under COVAX, a global initiative to ensure quick and equal access to vaccines against the virus, according to the country's health ministry.
*Uzbekistan certifies Chinese vaccines*
Uzbekistan has certified a COVID-19 vaccine produced by a Chinese company, the Ministry of Innovative Development said on March 1.
The vaccine produced by China's Anhui Zhifei Longcom Biopharmaceutical Co., Ltd, will be marketed in the Central Asian nation under the name of ZF-UZ-VAC2001, the ministry said.
Thanks to active participation of the country in trials of this vaccine, as well as their contribution to clinical research, Uzbekistan has registered it for emergency use and marketing authorization.
Uzbekistan has started the phase-3 trial of the coronavirus vaccine developed by the Chinese company since December last year. So far, Uzbekistan has registered 79,961 confirmed COVID-19 cases and 622 related deaths.
*Thailand starts to roll out Chinese COVID-19 vaccination*


00:31




Thailand on February 28 started its COVID-19 vaccination roll-out, with the first shot, using China's Sinovac vaccine, going to Deputy Prime Minister and Public Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul.
Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha presided over the event at the country's infectious disease institute, where other officials, including deputy public health minister, agriculture minister, culture minister and deputy education minister, were also vaccinated with the Sinovac vaccine.
"It's a historic day and a day to help the country rebuild confidence against the pandemic," Prayut told Xinhua after all the recipients of the vaccine ended their 30-minute observation period and had shown no adverse reaction.
The rollout came days after Thailand received its first batch of COVID-19 vaccines from China's Sinovac, which were then distributed to 13 provinces, including the capital Bangkok. The second batch of Sinovac vaccine will arrive Thailand in March, followed by another batch in April.
*Europe
Hungarian president receives injection of Chinese vaccine*


00:34




Hungarian President Janos Ader received an injection of China's Sinopharm vaccine against COVID-19 on February 26, Hungarian news agency Magyar Tavirati Iroda (MTI) reported.
In a short message aired by Hungarian public television M1, Ader called on all Hungarians to register for the vaccination as soon as possible, saying that "anyone who gets the chance to receive the first and then the second vaccine with any product approved by the Hungarian authorities and Hungarian experts should do so." 
Hungary currently has stocks of vaccines from five producers, including China's Sinopharm. The first shipment of the Sinopharm vaccine arrived in Budapest on February 16. Hungary has started to administer the Sinopharm vaccine on Febrary 24.
As of Friday, 521,283 people had received at least the first shot of a vaccine, while 240,622 had two jabs, according to the government's coronavirus information website.
*Belarus receives vaccines donated by China*


01:12




The COVID-19 vaccine aid provided to Belarus by the Chinese government has arrived in Belarus on February 19.
At a handover ceremony of the vaccines at the airport on that day, Belarusian Health Minister Dmitry Pinevich expressed gratitude to the Chinese government for providing such valuable vaccines.
China has provided the vaccines in support of the important consensus reached during a recent telephone conversation between the heads of state of the two countries, and the gesture proves once again that the comprehensive strategic partnership between Belarus and China can stand the test of hardships, Pinevich said.
Chinese Ambassador to Belarus Xie Xiaoyong said that China is offering this assistance to express the friendly feelings of the government and people of China towards the government and people of Belarus.
*South America 
Guyana gets first batch of China-donated vaccine doses*
Guyana on March 2 received a shipment of COVID-19 vaccines donated by the Chinese government to help the country combat the pandemic.
Guyana's Minister of Health Frank Anthony conveyed gratitude to the Chinese people and the government on behalf of Guyanese President Irfaan Ali, the Guyanese government and people saying that it is the first time that Guyana has received COVID-19 vaccines directly donated by a foreign government, which arrived on time and will be immediately used to inoculate frontline health workers.
China has been supporting Guyana since the outbreak and the donation this time is another example of cooperation between the two countries in jointly combatting the pandemic, he added.
Guyana has granted emergency use approval of China's Sinopharm and Russia's Sputnik V COVID-19 vaccines in the country. Guyana has started the first phase of its national vaccination campaign, mainly targeting frontline medics.
As of the day, Guyana has recorded 8,626 confirmed coronavirus cases and 197 deaths, the latest tally from Johns Hopkins University showed.
*Experts highlight importance of Chinese vaccine in Brazil*
The CoronaVac vaccine, developed by Chinese company Biotech Ltd., has already been used in Brazil for over a month now and has been widely praised by Brazilian experts, who generally consider it to be safe, effective and helpful for Brazil to mitigate and overcome the COVID-19 pandemic, according to Xinhua's report on February 25.
On January 7 this year, the Brazilian federal government announced that it has signed a deal with the Butantan Institute to acquire 100 million doses of CoronaVac.
On January 17, the Brazilian Health Regulatory Agency authorized the emergency use of CoronaVac. Several people in Sao Paulo state were vaccinated with CoronaVac the same day to become first ones in Brazil to be vaccinated against COVID-19.
On January 18, doses of CoronaVac were distributed to other states from Sao Paulo state, initiating the mass vaccination in Brazil.
*Chile receives third shipment of Chinese vaccines *


02:16




Chile on February 25 received another shipment of anti-COVID-19 CoronaVac vaccines from Chinese pharmaceutical firm Sinovac, following two earlier batches that arrived on January 28 and January 31.
Chile's President Sebastian Pinera, accompanied by his health and science ministers, was on hand to receive the vaccines at the airport in the capital Santiago. "From now on we can continue the vaccination process on a solid and safe ground, which will allow us to continue advancing in this mass vaccination," said Pinera.
Chile's Institute of Public Health approved the emergency use of the CoronaVac vaccine on January 20, based on the recommendations of a committee of experts who had convened to evaluate vaccines. The country's mass vaccination campaign was launched on February 3 and has to date inoculated 3,211,179 people.
This latest shipment will help bring the country closer to the objective of vaccinating the country's entire high-risk population of about 5 million people in the first three months of the year, and further vaccinating the entire target population of around 15 million people in the first half of the year, Pinera said.
*Middle East
Iraq receives donated vaccines from China*
Iraq on March 2 received a shipment of COVID-19 vaccines donated by the Chinese government to help the country combat the pandemic.
Iraqi Minister of Health Hassan al-Tamimi hailed China's donation of Sinopharm vaccines to Iraq, saying that "we extend our thanks and appreciation to the government and people of the People's Republic of China for this initiative."
Al-Tamimi said sending the batch of COVID-19 vaccines is "a message from the friendly Chinese people to the Iraqi people, as China was the first country to send aid, equipment and a medical team to Iraq."
"The Chinese side will continue to make joint efforts hand in hand with the Iraqi side to continuously strengthen the Sino-Iraqi strategic partnership and deepening bilateral cooperation in various fields," Chinese Ambassador to Iraq Zhang Tao said at a handover ceremony of the vaccines in Baghdad.
The Iraqi National Board for Selection of Drugs has approved the emergency use of China's Sinopharm and Britain's AstraZeneca vaccines to contain the spread of COVID-19 in the country.
*Africa
Chinese vaccines help African countries*





Chinese Ambassador to Sierra Leone Hu Zhangliang (R) attends a handover ceremony of the Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine donated by China at an airport in Freetown, Sierra Leone, February 25, 2021. /Xinhua
China will provide COVID-19 vaccines to 19 African countries in need to help them fight the pandemic, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said on March 1.
China has donated vaccines to Zimbabwe and Equatorial Guinea as of February, and will continue to offer aid within its abilities to help Africa win the battle against the pandemic, Wang said.
China also supports companies exporting vaccines to African countries that are in urgent need and have approved Chinese vaccines, he said
*Sierra Leonean president receives China-donated vaccines*
Sierra Leonean President Julius Maada Bio on March 1 received a batch of COVID-19 vaccines donated by China on February 25.
Expressing appreciation to the Chinese government, Bio said China is the first country to donate COVID-19 vaccines to Sierra Leone. "A friend in need is a friend indeed," said the president.
Sierra Leone on February 25 received a consignment of 200,000 doses of China's Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine donated by China to support the country's vaccination campaign.
Health authorities in Sierra Leone said the vaccine will "play an important role in preventing and containing the COVID-19 in the country."
According to the authorities, the vaccine comes at a time when the Sierra Leone government is planning to vaccinate about 1.6 million vulnerable people.
*Read More:*
More countries turn to Chinese COVID-19 vaccines
(With input from Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368464928143642628

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

aliaselin said:


> When weather is getting warmmer and wammer, the R index for virus spreading will drop naturally. I do not say it does not have any effect, but it is a mixture effect of vaccine, temperature and isolation. You just do not have a basic training of science and can not understand the importance of control group to differentiate different impact factors.
> FDA does not wait for the real world data, and you do not know a drug can not be authorized without a control group which the real world lacks, they simply ask AZ to redo phase III study. Both AZ and BioNtech vaccine has been approved in europe but 85% of BioNtech vaccine has been used while only 20% AZ vaccine has been used because people there know it is both low effect and high side effect though vaccine is not enough there.
> Anyway，it is better have than nothing as UK, Indians and BD cannot get other vaccine. But we already know that AZ vaccine is not enough to neutralize South Africa mutant, and this mutant will mutate further to make AZ vaccine even more ineffective, so people there with AZ vaccine is highly likely to get infected again in the next winter


AZ is already improving to combat the SA variant.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369158506721460224China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

Currently, 20 Chinese #vaccines have applied or plan to apply for the @WHO prequalification process, and the multilateral agency is expected to conduct a new round of high-level assessment of #China's vaccine regulation in 2021, said president of China Association for Vaccines.




1:30 PM · Mar 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369989143078518787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

UKBengali said:


> Is this thread some practical joke?
> 
> UK's AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine is the jab for most of the developing world as it is the cheapest in widespread use so far.




You are such a joke of human race @UKBengali

Congrats for taking a Failed vaccine from astrazeneca. The biggest scam from brits

I will dump that astrazeneca vaccine on first sight. Denmark, Norway, Austria, Iceland, Italy, and now Thailand also agree with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370304157211525122



*Such a brilliant idea from Chinese*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370206592663052293





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370194200201850881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370041093983670273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

When do u guys think , things will return to normal? Because it may take 2 years to vaccinate 70% of world and then there will be new variants then booster vaccination for people . Looks like a long long journey


----------



## KurtisBrian

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> When do u guys think , things will return to normal? Because it may take 2 years to vaccinate 70% of world and then there will be new variants then booster vaccination for people . Looks like a long long journey



first thing to ask is what is normal. There will be a new normal. 
I believe that things will never return to how they were.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

KurtisBrian said:


> first thing to ask is what is normal. There will be a new normal.
> I believe that things will never return to how they were.


No pandemic has lasted for centuries or decades of even more than 3 years so the new normal is a hoax this virus will also at some point dissapear or our bodies will become immune to it 
Normal is no more lockdowns no more new variants found no more emergencies at hospitals


----------



## nang2

Daniel808 said:


> Unlike western countries, who think about themselves. Grab all the vaccines they have and not share with developing countries.
> 
> China always share their Vaccine Production Capacity to help many Developing countries in their Vaccination Program.
> 
> This thread will be updated daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100,000 Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Macau*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357971081118687239
> *Elderly people in Sao Paulo, Brazil Receive Sinovac Vaccine from China*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357932082639601664
> *Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistani Armed Forces*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357860638983286784
> *Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine from China for WHO
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357856034090487810
> Sinovac Vaccine from China for Indonesia (There are talks about building Sinovac Vaccine Production Center in Indonesia for South East Asian Market)*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357854467023020032
> *Sinovac Vaccine from China for Turkey, Brazil, and Indonesia*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357852696150036480


If you really want other people to have faith in your products, show how many of yourselves have used them. Being selfish is to be human. Don't expect someone who is also drowning to save you first. Let him save himself and then he may have strength left to save you.


----------



## magra

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> When do u guys think , things will return to normal? Because it may take 2 years to vaccinate 70% of world and then there will be new variants then booster vaccination for people . Looks like a long long journey


50% of developing and 90% of the developed world will likely get vaccinated by the year's end, achieving some form of herd immunity.
With vaccine production capacity ramping up and adjusting for new variants, any new variants would be quickly tackled by local immunization drives. 
I would say that by mid 2022, Covid would be nothing more than a season flu.


----------



## denel

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> When do u guys think , things will return to normal? Because it may take 2 years to vaccinate 70% of world and then there will be new variants then booster vaccination for people . Looks like a long long journey


Dont know mate, just got back after burying 7th family member today who died of covid yesterday night. It is beyond my mind right now what the future holds. All I know is these communists need to be hung by their nuts for letting this pandemic out of the box. These wumao brigade on this forum is chastising holier than though ... - just give me a handful of these commie keyboard bots in person and they will flipping find out. they need to be buried under the garbage they come from.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## 8888888888888

nang2 said:


> If you really want other people to have faith in your products, show how many of yourselves have used them. Being selfish is to be human. Don't expect someone who is also drowning to save you first. Let him save himself and then he may have strength left to save you.


Indonesia is using them a lot.


denel said:


> Dont know mate, just got back after burying 7th family member today who died of covid yesterday night. It is beyond my mind right now what the future holds. All I know is these communists need to be hung by their nuts for letting this pandemic out of the box. These wumao brigade on this forum is chastising holier than though ... - just give me a handful of these commie keyboard bots in person and they will flipping find out. they need to be buried under the garbage they come from.


The origin of the virus isn't in China as confirmed by the WHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to continue COVID-19 vaccine aid, export: official*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-15 17:00:19_|_Editor: huaxia_




A handover ceremony of a batch of China-donated COVID-19 vaccine is held at Noor Khan Air Base near Islamabad, Pakistan, Feb. 1, 2021. (Xinhua/Liu Tian)

BEIJING, March 15 (Xinhua) -- China will continue to export COVID-19 vaccines, while ensuring domestic needs are met, a Chinese official said Monday.

"China's production capacity will continue to be released and output will continue to expand, and so will our supply both at home and abroad," said Tian Yulong, chief engineer at the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, at a press conference.

China has provided vaccine aid to more than 50 countries and exported the jab to 27 nations, data by the Foreign Ministry showed at the end of February, said Tian.

"I believe that China's high-quality and safe vaccines will be welcomed by more countries, and we are willing to make more efforts in this regard," Tian added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magra

8888888888888 said:


> The origin of the virus isn't in China as confirmed by the WHO.


Please give the link of official WHO report which says so. 
The only thing WHO has said that there is no proof that the virus came out of a Chinese lab.


----------



## nang2

8888888888888 said:


> Indonesia is using them a lot.


Please read the original post before responding. And, by the way, Indonesia only got at most 1.82% of their population vaccinated. This number is much worse than Canada, which is only slowly trying to catch to the other western countries.


----------



## denel

8888888888888 said:


> Indonesia is using them a lot.
> 
> The origin of the virus isn't in China as confirmed by the WHO.


I dont respond to Wumao brigade agents on this forum so please do not respond to my post as I will block you. This goes to all WuMao agents who are trolling this forum.


----------



## 8888888888888

magra said:


> Please give the link of official WHO report which says so.
> The only thing WHO has said that there is no proof that the virus came out of a Chinese lab.











WHO's mission to China ends without finding the origin of the coronavirus


Did China undermine the WHO probe and what happens next? Here are some FAQs. . Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com






nang2 said:


> Please read the original post before responding. And, by the way, Indonesia only got at most 1.82% of their population vaccinated. This number is much worse than Canada, which is only slowly trying to catch to the other western countries.


They are still ordering a lot. Stop with your nonsense


denel said:


> I dont respond to Wumao brigade agents on this forum so please do not respond to my post as I will block you. This goes to all WuMao agents who are trolling this forum.


Go ahead and block it, troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magra

8888888888888 said:


> WHO's mission to China ends without finding the origin of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Did China undermine the WHO probe and what happens next? Here are some FAQs. . Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com


Thank you for providing the link. I am quoting from the same article.
"
Dr Dwyer said on Saturday (Feb 13) China's scientists refused to share raw data of the outbreak. They had requested raw patient data on 174 cases from Wuhan but were provided only with a summary.
"
"
It did not help that the experts' visit to Wuhan was delayed by China, leading to a rare rebuke from director-general, Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, in early January that he was "very disappointed" that Beijing has not given the green light. 
"
"
some said they were not given raw data and instead relied on analyses by Chinese scientists. 
"
Now you can make your own conclusion from this.
Inspite of limited and summary data, WHO only concluded that it is not likely a lab leak. It did not say that the virus did not originate in China.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371631558671568896China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

#China will donate 300,000 doses of #COVID19 #vaccines to #UN peacekeepers, with priority to be given to peacekeepers working in #Africa, China's permanent representative to the UN Zhang Jun @ChinaAmbUN said on Monday.






9:17 AM · Mar 16, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

denel said:


> Dont know mate, just got back after burying 7th family member today who died of covid yesterday night. It is beyond my mind right now what the future holds. All I know is these communists need to be hung by their nuts for letting this pandemic out of the box. These wumao brigade on this forum is chastising holier than though ... - just give me a handful of these commie keyboard bots in person and they will flipping find out. they need to be buried under the garbage they come from.


I'm really sorry to hear about ur loss , there is one positive thing this pandemic has done is bring us altogether to fight against it regardless of race , religion etcif I rem right ur from israel which has the most people inoculated with covid vaccine , why are ppl still dying there ?


----------



## lightoftruth

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





After giving Covid to the entire world Chinese are now providing vaccine that is only 50% effective.lulz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-SaGe

denel said:


> Dont know mate, just got back after burying 7th family member today who died of covid yesterday night. It is beyond my mind right now what the future holds. All I know is these communists need to be hung by their nuts for letting this pandemic out of the box. These wumao brigade on this forum is chastising holier than though ... - just give me a handful of these commie keyboard bots in person and they will flipping find out. they need to be buried under the garbage they come from.


 May God give patience to you and have mercy on what you have lost. There is in my family too, who passed away due to covid. We are going towards to more tough times and your idea seems very motivating to staying strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about ur loss , there is one positive thing this pandemic has done is bring us altogether to fight against it regardless of race , religion etcif I rem right ur from israel which has the most people inoculated with covid vaccine , why are ppl still dying there ?


simple - look at the demographics - it is an apartheid state. You will find most will be those who are not classified as 1st tier of citizens.


T-SaGe said:


> May God give patience to you and have mercy on what you have lost. There is in my family too, who passed away due to covid. We are going towards to more tough times and your idea seems very motivating to staying strong.


thanks. patience is no longer there; putting people to be buried is hitting us pretty hard. Just learnt another cousin contracted covid at her pharmacy. one worker tested positive. She is ok but we cannot rule out anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dbc

jaybird said:


> Oh boy.... once the phony China friendly mask displayed in Sinodefence forum is off. There is nothing but pure naked hatred of the Chinese people way worse than even Indians beneath that facade for all see.
> 
> It must be tough on you to hold your hate inside for so many years there. 👍



99% of Pakistanis love the Chinese he is a statistical anomaly, perhaps he has his reasons please ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaybird

dbc said:


> 99% of Pakistanis love the Chinese he is a statistical anomaly, perhaps he has his reasons please ignore.



I understand most Pakistani members are China friendly here. And you have pro-American group, pro-SA group, pro-Turkey group. pro-Iran group etc..

I was just replying specifically to this member who I remember from another forum that used to be decent and always seem China friendly poster there. The change and hatred against Chinese people here was dramatic and pure evil. He didn't even bother using cover like I hate CCP or Chinese troll only etc....


----------



## dbc

jaybird said:


> I understand most Pakistani members are China friendly here. And you have pro-American group, pro-SA group, pro-Turkey group. pro-Iran group etc..
> 
> I was just replying specifically to this member who I remember from another forum that used to be decent and always seem China friendly poster there. The change and hatred against Chinese people here was dramatic and pure evil. He didn't even bother using cover like I hate CCP or Chinese troll only etc....



I don't know his story so I have no idea why he turned from friend to foe. It doesn't matter, it's not like he has any influence on Pakistan's foreign policy. May be it's COVID related misplaced anger may be something else, probably best addressed outside this thread via other avenues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

I read this in The New York Times

*It’s Time to Trust China’s and Russia’s Vaccines*
They, too, work, and they can help fill shortages everywhere.

By Achal Prabhala and Chee Yoke Ling
Mr. Prabhala is an Indian public health activist promoting wider distribution of Covid-19 vaccines. Ms. Chee, a Malaysian public interest lawyer, worked for a decade on improving access to medicines in China.

Feb. 5, 2021






A medic inoculating a doctor with Russia’s Covid-19 vaccine, Sputnik V, at a policlinic in Moscow in early December. The leading medical journal The Lancet published this week trial results showing that Sputnik V had an efficacy rate of 91.6 percent.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
While the richest countries in the world are grappling with shortages of Covid-19 vaccines, some of the poorest worry about getting vaccines at all. Yet a solution to both problems may be hiding in plain sight: vaccines from China and Russia, and soon, perhaps, India.

Chinese and Russian vaccines were initially dismissed in Western and other global media, partly because of a perception that they were inferior to the vaccines produced by Moderna, Pfizer-BioNtech or AstraZeneca. And that perception seemed to stem partly from the fact that China and Russia are authoritarian states.
But evidence has been accumulating for a while that the vaccines from those countries work well, too. The leading medical journal The Lancet published this week interim results from late-stage trials showing that Sputnik V, the Russian vaccine, had an efficacy rate of 91.6 percent. Those confirmed findings released in mid-December by the vaccine’s developers, the Gamaleya Center and the Russian Direct Investment Fund.
The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Egypt, Jordan, Iraq, Serbia, Morocco, Hungary and Pakistan have approved the Sinopharm vaccine from China; as of mid-January, 1.8 million people in the U.A.E. had received it. Bolivia_, _Indonesia, Turkey, Brazil and Chile have approved and begun to roll out another Chinese vaccine, from Sinovac. Sputnik V will be distributed in more than a dozen countries in Europe, the Middle East, Africa and Latin America

When those countries vetted these vaccines, they made informed decisions, based on evidence about safety and efficacy released by the Chinese and Russian manufacturers — much of it also published in peer-reviewed scientific journals like The Lancet and JAMA — or after running independent trials of their own. To assume otherwise is to doubt the ability or integrity of these governments, some of which have health regulatory systems on par with those in the United States or Europe.

In the face of major vaccine shortages and delivery delays, France, Spain and Germany are now beginning to talk about possibly placing orders for the Chinese and Russian vaccines. Semi-desperation, it seems, has finally prompted them to call out “prejudice” against non-Western vaccines.

But the skepticism endures. There is suspicion of the Russian vaccine in Iran, of the Chinese vaccines in Pakistan, and of both in Kenya and South Africa. A recent YouGov poll asked 19,000 people in 17 countries if they thought “more positively or negatively” about vaccines developed in which of those countries: Russia, China and India ranked lowest (except for Iran).

To some extent this is understandable. China’s and Russia’s self-serving propaganda campaigns touting their respective vaccines only increased wariness, especially abroad.

China and Russia also started inoculating some of their citizens last year without efficacy results from late-stage, or Phase 3, clinical trials. (The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines were approved in the United States after interim results from Phase 3 trials.) India has done the same recently with Covaxin, a vaccine developed by Bharat Biotech, causing a national furor.

All three governments have defended these actions as emergency measures necessary to accelerate the production and distribution of vaccines. That explanation may seem inadequate to some, but doing this is legal, and regulators in the West also cut corners for the same reason (though with more transparency).

And now there are significant data about the reliability of the Chinese and Russian vaccines. (It’s still too early to tell for Covaxin.) Trial results in the U.A.E. in early December placed the efficacy of the Sinopharm vaccine at 86 percent; others, in China, at 79 percent.

A note, too, about what these *efficacy numbers really measure and mean. Confusion over that has created doubts about vaccines — though about some vaccines more than others.


Take Sinovac’s, and what appear to be conflicting results about its performance: 91 percent efficacy in trials in Turkey, 65 percent in trials in Indonesia and 50.4 percent in trials in Brazil. That last finding promptly made international headlines, even though researchers at the Butantan Institute, the state-run center in São Paulo that conducted those trials, pointed out at the same time that the vaccine had scored a 78 percent efficacy rate in preventing mild-to-severe cases of Covid-19.*

We talked to *Ricardo Palacios, the clinical research medical director at the Butantan Institute, in late January, and he told us that the trials had deliberately been designed as a “stress test.” They were conducted exclusively among “health care workers directly taking care of Covid-19 patients,”* he said. (The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccine trials included some health care workers and other individuals at high risk, but not just.) And when you study a pool of subjects with much greater exposure to infection, a vaccine is likely to appear to perform less well. The Butantan Institute’s trials also defined what counted as a symptom of Covid-19 much more broadly than did other trials.

The protocols for trials vary, in other words, even for the same vaccine. Considering that, now imagine the potential for differences among results from trials for various vaccines — differences that may reveal as much about the trials’s designs as the vaccines’ performance.

Image




A Chinese health care worker giving a Covid-19 vaccine in Beijing. *Confusion about what “efficacy” trials really measure and mean has created doubt about vaccines — and about some vaccines more than others*.Credit...Kevin Frayer/Getty Images

No doubt, more information about the Chinese and Russian vaccines must be released to the public, but the same still goes to some extent for the leading Western vaccines. *Not all the details or raw data **for trials of the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines have been made available, not even to researchers.*

The fact is that no Covid-19 vaccine has been developed or released as transparently as it should have been. And while China and Russia may have botched their rollouts more than some Western companies, that doesn’t necessarily mean their vaccines are shoddy.

The mounting evidence showing that the Chinese and Russian vaccines are reliable should be taken seriously, and fast, especially considering supply issues throughout the world.

Most vaccines produced in the West have already been bought up by rich countries: as of early December, all of Moderna’s vaccines and 96 percent of Pfizer-BioNTech’s, according to the People’s Vaccine Alliance, a coalition of organizations calling for wider and fairer access to vaccines worldwide.

Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance has some Western vaccines reserved. But by our tally of its supply data, as of this week, it estimated being able to ship during the first quarter of this year only between 110 million and 122 million doses from AstraZeneca and a mere 1.2 million doses from Pfizer-BioNTech — for all 145 of the countries that have signed up with Gavi to obtain Covid-19 vaccines.

What’s more, most big pharmaceutical companies in the West have resisted licensing their vaccines to non-Western manufacturers, and several wealthy countries are blocking a proposal by India and South Africa that the World Trade Organization temporarily suspend some intellectual property protections for Covid-19-related vaccines and treatments.

On the other hand, according to our latest analysis of data provided by the analytics firm Airfinity, Sinovac has already signed deals to export this year more than 350 million doses of its vaccine to 12 countries; Sinopharm, around 194 million doses to 11 countries; Sputnik V, about 400 million doses to 17 countries. All three manufacturers have stated publicly that they will have the capacity to produce up to 1 billion doses each in 2021. And all three have licensed their vaccines to local manufacturers in several countries.

So how can these vaccines be made desirable to more of the people who need them? One way would be to subject them to a formal assessment by an international organization with technical expertise. The problem currently is that the World Health Organization’s rules for certifying vaccines are themselves skewed in favor of rich, essentially Western, states.

The W.H.O. maintains a list of “stringent regulatory authorities” it trusts for quality control — all are European countries except for Australia, Canada, Japan and the United States. For the rest of the world, the W.H.O. runs a service called prequalification. In theory, this is a way by which vaccines from, say, China or Russia could be placed on an equal footing with vaccines from the West. In reality, it’s an onerous and time-consuming process.

When a vaccine is developed in and approved by a country on the W.H.O.’s trusted list, the organization usually relies on that assessment to quickly sign off. But when a vaccine maker anywhere else applies for prequalification, the W.H.O. conducts a full evaluation from scratch, including a physical inspection of the manufacturing facilities.

The W.H.O. approved the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine at the end of 2020 less than two months after the makers applied for consideration, and it is expected to decide on the Moderna and AstraZeneca vaccines this month. The Chinese and Russian vaccines are still waiting in line, even though the review processes for those were initiated earlier.

In the course of reviewing the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, the W.H.O. worked closely with the European Medicines Agency, and approved it about 10 days after the E.M.A. had. There is no reason the W.H.O., while maintaining its standards, couldn’t also collaborate with health regulators in other countries to help local vaccine manufacturers get through the vetting process. It must urgently give all vaccine-producing countries the attention they deserve.

Some doctors and activists have put forward proposals to increase the delivery worldwide of vaccines produced in the West. These calls are well-intentioned, but they, too, assume that vaccines from Western countries are the only ones worth having — and waiting for.

There is a simpler solution, already at hand: It’s time to start trusting other countries’ vaccines.

Achal Prabhala is the coordinator of the AccessIBSA project, which campaigns for access to medicines, and a fellow of the Shuttleworth Foundation. Chee Yoke Ling is the executive director of Third World Network, an international policy research and advocacy organization headquartered in Penang, Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *It’s Time to Trust China’s and Russia’s Vaccines*
> They, too, work, and they can help fill shortages everywhere.
> 
> By Achal Prabhala and Chee Yoke Ling
> Mr. Prabhala is an Indian public health activist promoting wider distribution of Covid-19 vaccines. Ms. Chee, a Malaysian public interest lawyer, worked for a decade on improving access to medicines in China.
> 
> Feb. 5, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medic inoculating a doctor with Russia’s Covid-19 vaccine, Sputnik V, at a policlinic in Moscow in early December. The leading medical journal The Lancet published this week trial results showing that Sputnik V had an efficacy rate of 91.6 percent.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
> While the richest countries in the world are grappling with shortages of Covid-19 vaccines, some of the poorest worry about getting vaccines at all. Yet a solution to both problems may be hiding in plain sight: vaccines from China and Russia, and soon, perhaps, India.
> 
> Chinese and Russian vaccines were initially dismissed in Western and other global media, partly because of a perception that they were inferior to the vaccines produced by Moderna, Pfizer-BioNtech or AstraZeneca. And that perception seemed to stem partly from the fact that China and Russia are authoritarian states.
> But evidence has been accumulating for a while that the vaccines from those countries work well, too. The leading medical journal The Lancet published this week interim results from late-stage trials showing that Sputnik V, the Russian vaccine, had an efficacy rate of 91.6 percent. Those confirmed findings released in mid-December by the vaccine’s developers, the Gamaleya Center and the Russian Direct Investment Fund.
> The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Egypt, Jordan, Iraq, Serbia, Morocco, Hungary and Pakistan have approved the Sinopharm vaccine from China; as of mid-January, 1.8 million people in the U.A.E. had received it. Bolivia_, _Indonesia, Turkey, Brazil and Chile have approved and begun to roll out another Chinese vaccine, from Sinovac. Sputnik V will be distributed in more than a dozen countries in Europe, the Middle East, Africa and Latin America
> 
> When those countries vetted these vaccines, they made informed decisions, based on evidence about safety and efficacy released by the Chinese and Russian manufacturers — much of it also published in peer-reviewed scientific journals like The Lancet and JAMA — or after running independent trials of their own. To assume otherwise is to doubt the ability or integrity of these governments, some of which have health regulatory systems on par with those in the United States or Europe.
> 
> In the face of major vaccine shortages and delivery delays, France, Spain and Germany are now beginning to talk about possibly placing orders for the Chinese and Russian vaccines. Semi-desperation, it seems, has finally prompted them to call out “prejudice” against non-Western vaccines.
> 
> But the skepticism endures. There is suspicion of the Russian vaccine in Iran, of the Chinese vaccines in Pakistan, and of both in Kenya and South Africa. A recent YouGov poll asked 19,000 people in 17 countries if they thought “more positively or negatively” about vaccines developed in which of those countries: Russia, China and India ranked lowest (except for Iran).
> 
> To some extent this is understandable. China’s and Russia’s self-serving propaganda campaigns touting their respective vaccines only increased wariness, especially abroad.
> 
> China and Russia also started inoculating some of their citizens last year without efficacy results from late-stage, or Phase 3, clinical trials. (The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines were approved in the United States after interim results from Phase 3 trials.) India has done the same recently with Covaxin, a vaccine developed by Bharat Biotech, causing a national furor.
> 
> All three governments have defended these actions as emergency measures necessary to accelerate the production and distribution of vaccines. That explanation may seem inadequate to some, but doing this is legal, and regulators in the West also cut corners for the same reason (though with more transparency).
> 
> And now there are significant data about the reliability of the Chinese and Russian vaccines. (It’s still too early to tell for Covaxin.) Trial results in the U.A.E. in early December placed the efficacy of the Sinopharm vaccine at 86 percent; others, in China, at 79 percent.
> 
> A note, too, about what these efficacy numbers really measure and mean. Confusion over that has created doubts about vaccines — though about some vaccines more than others.
> 
> 
> Take Sinovac’s, and what appear to be conflicting results about its performance: 91 percent efficacy in trials in Turkey, 65 percent in trials in Indonesia and 50.4 percent in trials in Brazil. That last finding promptly made international headlines, even though researchers at the Butantan Institute, the state-run center in São Paulo that conducted those trials, pointed out at the same time that the vaccine had scored a 78 percent efficacy rate in preventing mild-to-severe cases of Covid-19.
> 
> We talked to Ricardo Palacios, the clinical research medical director at the Butantan Institute, in late January, and he told us that the trials had deliberately been designed as a “stress test.” They were conducted exclusively among “health care workers directly taking care of Covid-19 patients,” he said. (The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccine trials included some health care workers and other individuals at high risk, but not just.) And when you study a pool of subjects with much greater exposure to infection, a vaccine is likely to appear to perform less well. The Butantan Institute’s trials also defined what counted as a symptom of Covid-19 much more broadly than did other trials.
> 
> The protocols for trials vary, in other words, even for the same vaccine. Considering that, now imagine the potential for differences among results from trials for various vaccines — differences that may reveal as much about the trials’s designs as the vaccines’ performance.
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese health care worker giving a Covid-19 vaccine in Beijing. Confusion about what “efficacy” trials really measure and mean has created doubt about vaccines — and about some vaccines more than others.Credit...Kevin Frayer/Getty Images
> 
> No doubt, more information about the Chinese and Russian vaccines must be released to the public, but the same still goes to some extent for the leading Western vaccines. Not all the details or raw data for trials of the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines have been made available, not even to researchers.
> 
> The fact is that no Covid-19 vaccine has been developed or released as transparently as it should have been. And while China and Russia may have botched their rollouts more than some Western companies, that doesn’t necessarily mean their vaccines are shoddy.
> 
> The mounting evidence showing that the Chinese and Russian vaccines are reliable should be taken seriously, and fast, especially considering supply issues throughout the world.
> 
> Most vaccines produced in the West have already been bought up by rich countries: as of early December, all of Moderna’s vaccines and 96 percent of Pfizer-BioNTech’s, according to the People’s Vaccine Alliance, a coalition of organizations calling for wider and fairer access to vaccines worldwide.
> 
> Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance has some Western vaccines reserved. But by our tally of its supply data, as of this week, it estimated being able to ship during the first quarter of this year only between 110 million and 122 million doses from AstraZeneca and a mere 1.2 million doses from Pfizer-BioNTech — for all 145 of the countries that have signed up with Gavi to obtain Covid-19 vaccines.
> 
> What’s more, most big pharmaceutical companies in the West have resisted licensing their vaccines to non-Western manufacturers, and several wealthy countries are blocking a proposal by India and South Africa that the World Trade Organization temporarily suspend some intellectual property protections for Covid-19-related vaccines and treatments.
> 
> On the other hand, according to our latest analysis of data provided by the analytics firm Airfinity, Sinovac has already signed deals to export this year more than 350 million doses of its vaccine to 12 countries; Sinopharm, around 194 million doses to 11 countries; Sputnik V, about 400 million doses to 17 countries. All three manufacturers have stated publicly that they will have the capacity to produce up to 1 billion doses each in 2021. And all three have licensed their vaccines to local manufacturers in several countries.
> 
> So how can these vaccines be made desirable to more of the people who need them? One way would be to subject them to a formal assessment by an international organization with technical expertise. The problem currently is that the World Health Organization’s rules for certifying vaccines are themselves skewed in favor of rich, essentially Western, states.
> 
> The W.H.O. maintains a list of “stringent regulatory authorities” it trusts for quality control — all are European countries except for Australia, Canada, Japan and the United States. For the rest of the world, the W.H.O. runs a service called prequalification. In theory, this is a way by which vaccines from, say, China or Russia could be placed on an equal footing with vaccines from the West. In reality, it’s an onerous and time-consuming process.
> 
> When a vaccine is developed in and approved by a country on the W.H.O.’s trusted list, the organization usually relies on that assessment to quickly sign off. But when a vaccine maker anywhere else applies for prequalification, the W.H.O. conducts a full evaluation from scratch, including a physical inspection of the manufacturing facilities.
> 
> The W.H.O. approved the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine at the end of 2020 less than two months after the makers applied for consideration, and it is expected to decide on the Moderna and AstraZeneca vaccines this month. The Chinese and Russian vaccines are still waiting in line, even though the review processes for those were initiated earlier.
> 
> In the course of reviewing the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, the W.H.O. worked closely with the European Medicines Agency, and approved it about 10 days after the E.M.A. had. There is no reason the W.H.O., while maintaining its standards, couldn’t also collaborate with health regulators in other countries to help local vaccine manufacturers get through the vetting process. It must urgently give all vaccine-producing countries the attention they deserve.
> 
> Some doctors and activists have put forward proposals to increase the delivery worldwide of vaccines produced in the West. These calls are well-intentioned, but they, too, assume that vaccines from Western countries are the only ones worth having — and waiting for.
> 
> There is a simpler solution, already at hand: It’s time to start trusting other countries’ vaccines.
> 
> Achal Prabhala is the coordinator of the AccessIBSA project, which campaigns for access to medicines, and a fellow of the Shuttleworth Foundation. Chee Yoke Ling is the executive director of Third World Network, an international policy research and advocacy organization headquartered in Penang, Malaysia.



if i'm not mistaken the Chinese have not published the results of phase 3 trials so I don't see how WHO can approve it?


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> if i'm not mistaken the Chinese have not published the results of phase 3 trials so I don't see how WHO can approve it?



_AFAIK *none of the COVID-19 vaccines have been approved by W.H.O. so far.
*
In view of the shortage, W.H.O. has granted them approval for* "Emergency Use Listing Status". *
Don't get excited.

In fact China Canovac was the first to be applied on human for testing and that is in March 16, 2020. 
All these tests will takes at least 4 years to complete. 
But China vaccines testing are done more stringently and thoroughly for safety reason. 
25% of China population are expected be vaccinated by June 2021.
They can afford it as the pandemic is over inside China. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _AFAIK *none of the COVID-19 vaccines have been approved by W.H.O. so far.*
> 
> In view of the shortage, W.H.O. has granted them approval for* "Emergency Use Listing Status". *
> Don't get excited.
> 
> In fact China Canovac was the first to be applied on human for testing and that is in March 16, 2020.
> All these tests will takes at least 4 years to complete.
> But China vaccines testing are done more stringently and thoroughly for safety reason.
> 25% of China population are expected be vaccinated by June 2021.
> They can afford it as the pandemic is over inside China. _



ok just found this report online, SinoVac is expected to be authorized later this month by WHO.
I don't understand why China waited so long - do they not want to be part of COVAX?









China’s Sinovac jab in final stages of evaluation: WHO


Emergency use approval for China’s Sinovac jab against COVID-19 likely by end of March, says WHO spokeswoman - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> ok just found this report online, SinoVac is expected to be authorized later this month by WHO.
> I don't understand why China waited so long - do they not want to be part of COVAX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s Sinovac jab in final stages of evaluation: WHO
> 
> 
> Emergency use approval for China’s Sinovac jab against COVID-19 likely by end of March, says WHO spokeswoman - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr


_The truth is, it is every nation's national interest including China to vaccinate all their own people first but yet China set its own nation vaccination goal and quota at only 50% as it has already manage the pandemiC and the remaining will be destined for the rest of the world. 

President Xi has openly pledged China vaccines for *global public good *once they are available and so far she has committed to what she said. Evil CCP, eh? 

*Covax is just a free vaccination program by W.H.O. for the poor nations.
*
As a nation, China has done more than W.H.O.already. 
China exported vaccines to 45 nations and donated to more than 70 others.
Prompting the jealous US and her allies to termed such generosity as *vaccine diplomacy. 
    *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _The truth is, it is every nation's national interest including China to vaccinate all their own people first but yet China set its own nation vaccination goal and quota at only 50% as it has already manage the pandemiC and the remaining will be destined for the rest of the world.
> 
> President Xi has openly pledged China vaccines for *global public good *once they are available and so far she has committed to what she said. Evil CCP, eh?
> 
> *Covax is just a free vaccination program by W.H.O. for the poor nations.*
> 
> As a nation, China has done more than W.H.O.already.
> China exported vaccines to 45 nations and donated to more than 70 others.
> Prompting the jealous US and her allies to termed such generosity as *vaccine diplomacy.
> *_



COVAX is not free, WHO pays for it with contributions it receives from members states and private donors like the Gates foundation. Well anything outside COVAX comes with strings attached be it American, Chinese or Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> COVAX is not free, WHO pays for it with contributions it receives from members states and private donors like the Gates foundation. Well anything outside COVAX comes with strings attached be it American, Chinese or Russian.


_It is supplied absolutely FREE to all the nation that received it. Ghana being the first. 
And that is what matters most. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _It is supplied absolutely FREE to all the nation that received it. Ghana being the first.
> And that is what matters most. _



Free does not mean free of strings..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _The truth is, it is every nation's national interest including China to vaccinate all their own people first but yet China set its own nation vaccination goal and quota at only 50% as it has already manage the pandemiC and the remaining will be destined for the rest of the world.
> 
> President Xi has openly pledged China vaccines for *global public good *once they are available and so far she has committed to what she said. Evil CCP, eh?
> 
> *Covax is just a free vaccination program by W.H.O. for the poor nations.*
> 
> As a nation, China has done more than W.H.O.already.
> China exported vaccines to 45 nations and donated to more than 70 others.
> Prompting the jealous US and her allies to termed such generosity as *vaccine diplomacy.
> *_


Virus got exported well from China in the first place. Free doesn't mean there are no conditions attached to it. Superpowers are smart, not charitable most of the times.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Raider 21 said:


> Virus got exported well from China in the first place. Free doesn't mean there are no conditions attached to it. Superpowers are smart, not charitable most of the times.



_*Correction*.

*China CDC was the first to discover this new coronavirus diagnosed as a common flu in USA ans elsewhere. It demonstrate how efficient they are compared with the rest of thr world. *

Looking at the recent Hong Kong Consulate General Office incidence where and how 2 US diplomats who were tested positive, invoked their diplomatic immunity as their means to break the host nation law, 

These two went everywhere in Hong Kong and now Hong Kong health officials are trying to trace their trail. 
*They refused to cooperate and there is a hue and cry in Hong Kong, not reported in the West and USA. Vey soon China will introduce new law to prevent such incidences and abuses from foreign diplomatic missions. *

Right now I suspected that was how US Consulate General spread the virus in Wuhan.
it could be intentional. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> Free does not mean free of strings..



_Can't help you in here. 
A case of too much unwarranted hatred and negative energy stored within you.
I bet you don't the real reason either nor be able to justify it. 

Your mind is running wild and you appear to tie a conspiracy theory attached to everything that concern China. 
Yet many of you are simply blind to misdeeds from USA and the 4 eyes Anglo-Saxon nations. 
Right or wrong. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_If anyone were seriously interested and were to do a research on the pandemic, most of you making such allegations will be ashamed and shocked that most of the other affected nation first detected cases have nothing to do with Wuhan. 
They have never travelled to Wuhan or been to China e. g. Japan confirmed first case came from Hawaii. 
This is clearly a case of disinformation.

How about the USN Aircraft Carrier that was infected with the COVID-19. 
They were already out on a tour way before the first case was discovered in Wuhan. 
So how did the US sailors caught the infections and spread to the rest of the crew?_

*Why aren't the people talking about this man? 
The Captain of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt, Brett Crozier, who was dismissed by Navy for being a whistleblower. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raider 21

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _*Correction*.
> 
> *China CDC was the first to discover this new coronavirus diagnosed as a common flu in USA ans elsewhere. It demonstrate how efficient they are compared with the rest of thr world. *
> 
> Looking at the recent Hong Kong Consulate General Office incidence where and how 2 US diplomats who were tested positive, invoked their diplomatic immunity as their means to break the host nation law,
> 
> These two went everywhere in Hong Kong and now Hong Kong health officials are trying to trace their trail.
> *They refused to cooperate and there is a hue and cry in Hong Kong, not reported in the West and USA. Vey soon China will introduce new law to prevent such incidences and abuses from foreign diplomatic missions. *
> 
> Right now I suspected that was how US Consulate General spread the virus in Wuhan.
> it could be intentional. _


Lots of possible conspiracies. Like the doctors who were silenced from speaking out initially. Either way, I hate the pandemic. I lost a lot of relatives because of it in Pakistan, including my grandfather last month.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Raider 21 said:


> Lots of possible conspiracies. Like the doctors who were silenced from speaking out initially. Either way, I hate the pandemic. I lost a lot of relatives because of it in Pakistan, including my grandfather last month.


_The late Dr Lee WenLiang, an ophthalmologist by pRofession was in fact in a Wechat discussion with his colleagues and friend in his Wechat group when someone took a screenshot of the chat. 

He saw it in the news in a medical bulletin in China CDC website but the police were not aware of it. 
Dr Lee who was not a virologist thought initially it was SARS reoccurrence all over again. But there are vaccines for SARS. 

He was warned not to circulate rumor because there is a fake news law in China. 
After the clarification, he was neither harassed nor punished as alleged by US fakr news media. 

It is just Western and US fake news that turned him into an accidental whistle-blower which he was never nor wanted. 
He just wanted to live but the coronavirus took it away. 

But nevertheless it had raised awareness among netizens in China.

In a way it was fortunate the Police warned him otherwise the people of Wuhan would have panicked and spread the COVID to all over China. _


----------



## Raider 21

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _The late Dr Lee WenLiang, an ophthalmologist by pRofession was in fact in a Wechat discussion with his colleagues and friend in his Wechat group when someone took a screenshot of the chat.
> 
> He saw it in the news in a medical bulletin in China CDC website but the police were not aware of it.
> Dr Lee who was not a virologist thought initially it was SARS reoccurrence all over again. But there are vaccines for SARS.
> 
> He was warned not to circulate rumor because there is a fake news law in China.
> After the clarification, he was neither harassed nor punished as alleged by US fakr news media.
> 
> It is just Western and US fake news that turned him into an accidental whistle-blower which he was never nor wanted.
> He just wanted to live but the coronavirus took it away.
> 
> But nevertheless it had raised awareness among netizens in China.
> 
> In a way it was fortunate the Police warned him otherwise the people of Wuhan would have panicked and spread the COVID to all over China. _


Cute


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Raider 21 said:


> Cute


_If dying from COVID-19 is cute then USA, Brazil and India are the cutest nations on earth today.  _


----------



## Raider 21

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _If dying from COVID-19 is cute then USA, Brazil and India are the cutest nations on earth today. _


If I needed a joke out from you, I would have asked for it.

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372118601390419970CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

Half a million vaccines donated by #China arrived in #Pakistan on Wednesday. This is the second batch donated following an early lot that arrived on February 1.




5:32 PM · Mar 17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371649923482071042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372123236733919232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372104934284435457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

jaybird said:


> Oh boy.... once the phony China friendly mask displayed in Sinodefence forum is off. There is nothing but pure naked hatred of the Chinese people way worse than even Indians beneath that facade for all see.
> 
> It must be tough on you to hold your hate inside for so many years there. 👍



no I was and still am a passionate follower of Chinese military hardware and no one knows more about that me, you know my history from SDF

but giving the virus to the world and denying it and committing ethnic cleansing against people of the same religion as me caused me to reevaluate

And I unlike like other Pakistanis i do not have slave mentality and don’t sell and abandoned our religion for monetary gains


dbc said:


> 99% of Pakistanis love the Chinese he is a statistical anomaly, perhaps he has his reasons please ignore.



TTA attacking another TTA just to please his Chinese masters ? This is against TTA rules, who made you TTA clearly not a Pakistani 

yes because you speak on behalf of all 225 million Pakistanis ? Just because you abandoned your religion doesn’t mean all Pakistanis are sell outs like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Raider 21 said:


> If I needed a joke out from you, I would have asked for it.
> 
> Cheers


_So all this business about COVID-19 is just a joke for you?  _

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*Xinjiang companies, individuals sue rumormonger Adrian Zenz for reputational, economic losses
Pseudo-scholar’s lies cause reputational, economic losses*
By Zhang Han and Fan LingzhiPublished: Mar 09, 2021 09:33 PM






Debunking Adrian Zenz's lies on Xinjiang Infographic: Wu Tiantong/GT

A number of companies and individuals in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region have sued German national Adrian Zenz, who has been spreading "Xinjiang forced labor" rumors and caused reputational and economic losses for locals.

International law experts noted the lawsuit conforms to protective jurisdiction, and suggested local entities claim high compensation from Zenz or file criminal charges against the pseudo-scholar to deter other politically motivated libel.

Companies and individuals in Xinjiang have filed civil lawsuits at a local court in Xinjiang, demanding Zenz to apologize, restore their reputation and compensate for their losses as his fake reports caused some countries and companies to suspend cotton imports from Xinjiang, news outlet ts.cn reported Tuesday.



Zenz, born in 1974, is an infamous anti-China pseudo-scholar. He is member of the Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation, a far-right organization established by the US government in 1993. Zenz has gone almost overnight from an unknown researcher into a go-to pundit on Xinjiang in 2018, as the US steps up its disinformation campaign against China.

He Zhipeng, a standing council member of the Chinese Society of International Law, told the Global Times on Tuesday the lawsuit shows Chinese entities are now using legal tools to protect their foreign-related interests and have sufficient evidence to sue rumormongers.

The litigation method based on facts and law is in line with international practice, and more acceptable and easier to get support, said He, who is also head of the Law School of Jilin University in Changchun.

Amid voices suspecting whether Chinese entities can file a lawsuit against Zenz — a foreign national in foreign territories, He said the protective jurisdiction applies to such a situation.

Protective jurisdiction means a Chinese entity can prosecute a foreign entity in foreign territories according to Chinese laws if the latter violates the former's interests.

China seldom uses protective jurisdiction, but if some foreign forces continue to spread lies and hamper China's interests, they should face the consequences, and we have plenty of evidence to present in court, He said.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian supported Chinese people who seek to protect their legal rights and the rule of law. "Zenz and the anti-China forces behind him will face justice," Zhao said at Tuesday's press conference.

Peng Qinxuan, an expert from the Wuhan University's Institute of International Law, suggested litigation against Zenz for jeopardizing national security under protective jurisdiction, as his deeds should be handled criminally.

Zenz is behind numerous "reports" on Xinjiang, which are full of sensational claims. The pseudo-scholar is also unsurprisingly among contributors of a Monday report published on the website of a Washington DC-based so-called think tank Newlines Institute for Strategy and Policy, claiming China's Xinjiang policies constitute "genocide."

The report again cited non-existent "evidence" that have been refuted repeatedly by Chinese authorities, Xinjiang residents and conscientious foreign diplomats and visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

aziqbal said:


> TTA attacking another TTA just to please his Chinese masters ? This is against TTA rules, who made you TTA clearly not a Pakistani
> 
> yes because you speak on behalf of all 225 million Pakistanis ? Just because you abandoned your religion doesn’t mean all Pakistanis are sell outs like you



My apologies if my post was misunderstood, I'm not from Pakistan. I don't speak for millions of Pakistanis , my conclusions of Pakistani affinity for China and the Chinese is based solely on the impressions I've formed in PDF. I am not slave to China or the Chinese, the notion is hilariously preposterous.


----------



## dbc

denel said:


> The way you are acting clearly shows the manner of subservient to these chinese bots. Do your own check and you see the pattern. It does not take high IQ level to see the dots.
> 
> Regretfully, this forum has been overrun by these wumao parasites who are deliberately spreading lies and misinformation;.
> 
> I have good chinese friends and noone believes Xi's govt and his heavy handed tactics. Noone is allowed to write the way these bots are doing if these are regular citizens. These are Wumao brigade at work and it is very clear, these bots have taken over and I am questioning some of the moderators being under their influence or belonging to Wumao.



lol - do me a favor and go through my post history and then tell me I am subservient to Chinese bots.
Here is one sample

My world view isn't black or white, it has several shades of grey. Yes, I recognize members of the Wumao brigade and I can distinguish them from the wolf warriors and little pinks. My thought on the COVID vaccine has been consistent from day 1. From my perspective, any vaccine that prevents serious illness or death is a good vaccine - be it Chinese or Somalian. I have not passed judgment on any vaccine.

If you go to the forum moderators thread you will see my pleas to the moderation team on partial treatment of the Chinese here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Stop using personal insults please.


----------



## 8888888888888

denel said:


> reported you Wumao 50c trash - this forum is over-run by you parasites.
> How much does the PLA pay you for your online street services?


Reported for personal insults

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Daniel808 said:


> Unlike western countries, who think about themselves. Grab all the vaccines they have and not share with developing countries.
> 
> China always share their Vaccine Production Capacity to help many Developing countries in their Vaccination Program.
> 
> This thread will be updated daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100,000 Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Macau*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357971081118687239
> *Elderly people in Sao Paulo, Brazil Receive Sinovac Vaccine from China*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357932082639601664
> *Sinopharm Vaccine from China for Pakistani Armed Forces*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357860638983286784
> *Sinopharm and Sinovac Vaccine from China for WHO
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357856034090487810
> Sinovac Vaccine from China for Indonesia (There are talks about building Sinovac Vaccine Production Center in Indonesia for South East Asian Market)*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357854467023020032
> *Sinovac Vaccine from China for Turkey, Brazil, and Indonesia*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357852696150036480


Why dont you grab a microphone and or get a radio transmitter and broadcast to the rest of the world.

We have enough of PLA prograganda for a lifetime on this forum.. PLease take this street peddling elsewhere.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372836491932573700People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

A shipment of 150,000 doses of #COVID19 vaccine donated by China arrived in Bishkek, the capital of Kyrgyzstan, on Friday afternoon.






5:05 PM · Mar 19, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373216713752211459

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373370103136460804

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373801602415476737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373805375393308681


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373820474849955847

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373820474795253764


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374903868652314626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374893856819343363


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375040235126484992


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375053172633309194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375103979533705219

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375252395299500034

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375132208898314243

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375277576327860229


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374775074377588736Airfinity @Airfinity

Our #COVID19 vaccine insight of the day is our view on total doses produced and the number of doses that have actually been exported across countries/regions.







1:28 AM · Mar 25, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376410038139490306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376348381799456770


----------



## Dark1

In dubai , they have tested the people who received the Chinese vaccines and more than 50 % show no antibodies. I was speaking to my cousin yesterday who is in Dubai and they are laughing at the Chinese vaccines. Luckily they took Pfizer vaccines. 
In Chile they are recommended 3rd shot of the vaccine for the same reason.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376383362257059841CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

China's Vaccine Map: Over 260m Chinese COVID-19 vaccine doses distributed globally https://bit.ly/3cvNpRz




11:59 AM · Mar 29, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376715803555287041

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377432600126447616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377795418881323013

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378408204971966464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378527746356314113

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378863850846441473

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

*Chinese vaccine has the lowest efficacy rate amongst all the vaccines at 50.28%*









China Vaccine’s Low Efficacy Due to High-Risk Group, Says Sinovac CEO


Chinese vaccine developer Sinovac Biotech Ltd. said that the low efficacy rate of 50.38% from its final-stage trial in Brazil is due to trial participants being medical workers facing a high risk of contracting Covid-19.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379965969276182529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379969744317468673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

Dark1 said:


> In dubai , they have tested the people who received the Chinese vaccines and more than 50 % show no antibodies. I was speaking to my cousin yesterday who is in Dubai and they are laughing at the Chinese vaccines. Luckily they took Pfizer vaccines.
> In Chile they are recommended 3rd shot of the vaccine for the same reason.


I am at Abu Dhabi. I have been advised to take the Pfizer one instead of the Sinopharm one. The Chinese vaccines are somewhat effective, whereas Pfizer has been a lot more effective.


----------



## dbc

Raider 21 said:


> I am at Abu Dhabi. I have been advised to take the Pfizer one instead of the Sinopharm one. The Chinese vaccines are somewhat effective, whereas Pfizer has been a lot more effective.



I thought Abi Dhabi only had Sinopharm and Sputnik?


----------



## Raider 21

dbc said:


> I thought Abi Dhabi only had Sinopharm and Sputnik?


Dubai has the Pfizer one. Either way, it is far better than Canada at this point. I travel for work, so I'd rather get vaccinated by something reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

Raider 21 said:


> Dubai has the Pfizer one. Either way, it is far better than Canada at this point. I travel for work, so I'd rather get vaccinated by something reliable.



That would be a very sensible idea.


----------



## 8888888888888

Raider 21 said:


> I am at Abu Dhabi. I have been advised to take the Pfizer one instead of the Sinopharm one. The Chinese vaccines are somewhat effective, whereas Pfizer has been a lot more effective.


95% efficient doesn't mean you cannot get the virus, also that % drops when other strains are included and that vaccine can't reliably deal with the S Africa and Brazil strain so if you get those 2 strains you could end up staying for a long time in the hospital. 

Sinovac may be lower efficiency but it can handle the S Africa and Brazil strain that you don't need to stay in hospital ward if you caught it.


----------



## Raider 21

8888888888888 said:


> 95% efficient doesn't mean you cannot get the virus, also that % drops when other strains are included and that vaccine can't reliably deal with the S Africa and Brazil strain so if you get those 2 strains you could end up staying for a long time in the hospital.
> 
> Sinovac may be lower efficiency but it can handle the S Africa and Brazil strain that you don't need to stay in hospital ward if you caught it.


Good to know. But I have been advised to take the other one, and that too if I can.


----------



## nang2

Raider 21 said:


> Dubai has the Pfizer one. Either way, it is far better than Canada at this point. I travel for work, so I'd rather get vaccinated by something reliable.


Huh, Canada isn't a covid vaccine maker.


----------



## Raider 21

nang2 said:


> Huh, Canada isn't a covid vaccine maker.


Typo. I meant being in Canada


----------

